# Dragon Ball Game Project Age 2011 PS3/360



## Aeon (May 3, 2011)

> Namco Bandai Readying New Dragon Ball for PS3 and 360
> 
> Dragon Ball Game Project Age 2011 hits this Fall.
> 
> ...





Who knows if I'll give this one a shot since I've gotten tired of the same old thing with each consecutive game. This 'something new' that's said will probably not be anything worthwhile but who knows.


----------



## Esura (May 3, 2011)

Hope it is a cross over.

Also...GO, GO POWER RANGERS!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2011)

haven't played a DBZ game since BT2.. hated RB and BL.. so i will check this one out..


----------



## Godku (May 3, 2011)

I was actually hoping for a RB3...with GT characters and a proper story mode. Damn. RB1 was crap, RB2 was decent and they always make the third the best so I was looking forward to RB3. BT3 is still the best DBZ game to date, which is sad really. It's been 5 years since that game and they haven't produced the goods, hope this is the one.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2011)

Godku said:


> I was actually hoping for a RB3...with GT characters and a proper story mode. Damn. RB1 was crap, RB2 was decent and they always make the third the best so I was looking forward to RB3. BT3 is still the best DBZ game to date, which is sad really. It's been 5 years since that game and they haven't produced the goods, hope this is the one.


 Yeah I agree BT3 still the best DBZ game until the date. Now RB gameplay was way better than RB2. RB2 did everything right except gameplay... It was a new car without an engine...


----------



## Falcon (May 3, 2011)

I think they should just improve upon Budokai 3 and Burst Limit, since that's how fighting DBZ games should be.


----------



## Majinvergil (May 3, 2011)

I agree, but The last great DBZ  "fighting game " was BT3.Origins 2 and attack of the saiyans for the DS were good IMO.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

They need to make another RPG. A good one.


----------



## TheWon (May 3, 2011)

Odds are it's RB3! Sad I still only play BT3 on Wii even with the online lag!


----------



## Scizor (May 3, 2011)

I hope this'll be interesting


----------



## Godku (May 3, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yeah I agree BT3 still the best DBZ game until the date. Now RB gameplay was way better than RB2. RB2 did everything right except gameplay... It was a new car without an engine...



Really? I didn't think so, I pretty much hated RB1, it was very limited and had very few combos. RB2 had a lot more combos, some from BT3 even (just not as many) but still both games felt a bit too repetetive, RB1 moreso. And no RB2 didn't do everything right, it had no fucking story mode! We haven't had a decent story mode since Budokai fucking 1!


----------



## Gnome (May 3, 2011)

Gimme more Legacy of Goku.


----------



## Godku (May 3, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Gimme more Legacy of Goku.



Buu's Fury > LoG2 >>>>>>>>>> LoG1


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2011)

Godku said:


> Really? I didn't think so, I pretty much hated RB1, it was very limited and had very few combos. RB2 had a lot more combos, some from BT3 even (just not as many) but still both games felt a bit too repetetive, RB1 moreso. And no RB2 didn't do everything right, it had no fucking story mode! We haven't had a decent story mode since Budokai fucking 1!


 Well Like I said RB2 gameplay is horrible. Follow ups limited the engine. Cancels were nerfed and with the flow was bulky... RB mechanic had problem but with freedom and allowed players to think different way to find combos. RB2 mechanics limited players like a box...


                                 RB2


----------



## Gnome (May 3, 2011)

Godku said:


> Buu's Fury > LoG2 >>>>>>>>>> LoG1



Same shit, different name.


----------



## Godku (May 3, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Well Like I said RB2 gameplay is horrible. Follow ups limited the engine. Cancels were nerfed and with the flow was bulky... RB mechanic had problem but with freedom and allowed players to think different way to find combos. RB2 mechanics limited players like a box...
> 
> 
> RB2


----------



## Godku (May 3, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Same shit, different name.



Not really...each game followed a specific saga.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2011)

Godku said:


> You are comparing the RB2 demo to RB1...RB2 had way more things you can do, be it follow ups or whatnot, it wasn't as limited as RB1. Oh, and the character roster was very good.


yeah sorry for that  never bother to record anything in RB2 but still the gameplay still the same. RB was not limited, the chars were.


----------



## Lishenron (May 3, 2011)

In for another DB game.  I'm Interested  in seeing what will be implemented now.


----------



## Skywalker (May 4, 2011)

As long as it's not RB3 count me in.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 5, 2011)

"While the last few episodes Namco Bandai seems content to slightly revise upward its Dragon Ball video games (remember the pathetic Raging Blast 2), the publisher is preparing likely to make a fresh start for a unique album planned for this fall 2011, which is codenamed Project Dragon Ball Game Ages 2011. This is the last issue of this week's Weekly Shonen Jump revealing information while describing only the title of "fighting game on consoles HD. "In any case, what would count how Namco Bandai, if you believe the noise corridor TaleTaleSource relayed to Japan by a Japanese blog which often has good info on newsstands before the arrival of the famous magazine Shonen Jump.

It is thus refers to a Ball Game Dragon Age Project 2011, which would be expected for Xbox 360 and PS3 in fall 2011, and who would wish to offer us the DBZ "like you've never seen before ". But the game is described as an action game in 3D-fighting ... We can therefore expect the best as the worst. "

*google translate*


I am looking for the source... >.<


----------



## tari101190 (May 5, 2011)

Falcon said:


> I think they should just improve upon Budokai 3 and Burst Limit, since that's how fighting DBZ games should be.


yeah i'm hoping fr som,thingike this too.

there are japanese exclusive arccade games with characters and costumes i would like too.

but i do not really want a dbz game with only a few charcters just for the sake of sequels. i just want one complete game. burst limit would have been amazing if it had a wider range of characters.


----------



## Godku (May 5, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> yeah i'm hoping fr som,thingike this too.
> 
> there are japanese exclusive arccade games with characters and costumes i would like too.
> 
> but i do not really want a dbz game with only a few charcters just for the sake of sequels. i just want one complete game. burst limit would have been amazing if it had a wider range of characters.



BL is annoying as fuck! Which is a shame since some of the gameplay wasn't bad. Budokai 3 >>>>> BL.


----------



## tari101190 (May 5, 2011)

burst limit is just an improved budokai 3 system. so i count them as the same thing. well if i had to seperate them, i would say shin budokai 2's fighting system was the best one.

but ultimately i just want any 'dimps budokai' style fighting over 'spike tenkaichi/raging blast'.


----------



## Godku (May 5, 2011)

Fuck no. Budokai 3 shits on BL. I hated those frickin cutscenes in the middle of fights.


----------



## bigduo209 (May 5, 2011)

Godku said:


> Fuck no. Budokai 3 shits on BL. I hated those frickin cutscenes in the middle of fights.


Yep, BL is actually a shittier version of the Shin Budokai PSP games.


----------



## Godku (May 5, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Yep, BL is actually a shittier version of the Shin Budokai PSP games.



True. Shin Budokai 1 was "OK". Shin Budokai 2 was good though, I like that game.


----------



## Skywalker (May 5, 2011)

They need to make a single DBZ game to end them all, just make it so amazing that there's no need for a sequel.


----------



## Dim Mak (May 6, 2011)

Budokai 3 shits on the next gen DBZ games.


----------



## Skywalker (May 6, 2011)

Well, it always will.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (May 6, 2011)

There could be a trailer of the game shown on May 11.


----------



## Skywalker (May 6, 2011)

This looks a lot like that new DBZ arcade game.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 7, 2011)

Interesting, I'll give it a shot when it comes out.


----------



## Stunna (May 7, 2011)

I wouldn't mind a Legacy of Goku game that had all four primary story arcs (Saiyan, Frieza, Android, and Buu) as well as GT.

But I won't get this unless it has as many or more characters than BT3.

I've refused to buy any DBZ games since it came out.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 8, 2011)

Power rangers>> DBZ
They have multi universe busters.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 8, 2011)

I honestly thought BT3 ended all DBZ games since that game peaked at the top. All the new ones are just revamps with less characters


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 8, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> They need to make a single DBZ game to end them all, just make it so amazing that there's no need for a sequel.



thats a very bad business choice


----------



## ensoriki (May 8, 2011)

They need to make a DBZ game that retcons GT.
I'd buy that.
Like Legacy of Goku but instead Legacy of Gohan.
Where Gohan goes fucking shit up like a boss.


----------



## Skywalker (May 8, 2011)

Khris said:


> thats a very bad business choice


No one wants games like RB. 

I'm disappointed they don't put Giant Monkeys in these games anymore.


----------



## ensoriki (May 8, 2011)

The monkeys are crap though.
Put Giant elephants.


----------



## Skywalker (May 8, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> The monkeys are crap though.
> Put Giant elephants.


Not if they actually made them to scale.


----------



## Stunna (May 8, 2011)

Does anyone know what the sales of the post-BT3 games are in comparison?


----------



## firefist (May 8, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Does anyone know what the sales of the post-BT3 games are in comparison?



    130. [PS3] Dragon Ball: Raging Blast 2 (Bandai Namco) {2010.11.11} - 86.890 / 86.890

    190. [PSP] Dragon Ball: TAG VS (Bandai Namco) {2010.09.30} - 55.069 / 55.069

    195. [NDS] Dragon Ball DS 2 (Bandai Namco) {2010.02.11} - 53.565 / 53.565

    225. [WII] Dragon Ball Z: Sparking! METEOR [Everyone's Recommendation Selection] (Bandai Namco) {2010.02.25} - 45.364 / 45.364

    489. [PS3] Dragon Ball: Raging Blast (Bandai Namco) {2009.11.12} - 15.728 / 118.821

    705. [WII] Dragon Ball: Tenka-ichi Dai-bouken (Bandai Namco) {2009.07.23} - 9.243 / 43.112


----------



## Stunna (May 8, 2011)

What.

Man, if this BS keeps selling so much we'll never get a proper BT4.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 8, 2011)

I'd rather wait for them to just work on it till late 2012. They work on these games way too fast imo. It also doesn't help that the creators of the games don't listen to what the fans want either...


----------



## Stunna (May 8, 2011)

That's because they know the morons will buy it regardless.

morons referring to those who don't post on Naruto Forums


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2011)

what clues has the scan for us.  



I didn't do this, another person who I know did.


----------



## Rannic (May 9, 2011)

Interesting...


----------



## shyakugaun (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Skywalker (May 9, 2011)

They need to get away from this RB similar crap.


----------



## Si Style (May 10, 2011)

"Making players feel like the actual characters"

...could this be a Kinect/Move title?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2011)

at least they don't have RB's graphics.. that to me, is a good start..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

Doesn't look too special. Certainly not an epic Action/RPG.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Doesn't look too special. Certainly not an epic Action/RPG.



when was the last time DBZ had one of those? 

last time i played one was one of the Legacy of Goku series.. that shit was pure fuckin win


----------



## Stunna (May 10, 2011)

Dragon Ball Z Sagas, sort of.

Too bad it sucked. Had a promising concept, too.


----------



## Skywalker (May 10, 2011)

The glitches in that made it worthwhile.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2011)

sagas? really? i think i finished that in 3 hours or something 

i actually payed full price for that game


----------



## Stunna (May 10, 2011)

I did too!

I was expecting the most awesome Z experience ever.

And while I was, like, 8, I got it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2011)

Man I really do want to watch trailer of this game. Some gameplay footage is always welcome.


----------



## SenshiManny (May 10, 2011)

Yeah.. I wanted to buy Sagas so much but ended up renting it. In the end I was glad I didn't buy it cause it wasn't.. well it wasn't good at all . I did do co-op with my nephew though. Had fun hatin on the game as we played it. 

As for this new game.. seems we'll be getting some sort of info on it tomorrow. Maybe as early as some time after 1:30 am since that appears to be when the Namco Bandai conference starts I believe.

I am rather skeptical about this game. I didn't like Raging Blast 2 much. Rented it only to play a couple friendly online matches with a friend I know. Sent it back to gamefly after that. Regretted every minute I spent playing that game.. So I wont be holding much stock for this new DBZ game. However I do hope that I am wrong and that this game is good(and has Kid Goku ).


----------



## Keollyn (May 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They need to make another RPG. A good one.



In agreement here.

I want to recruit Boss Rabbit and turn Brolly into a carrot.


----------



## Lishenron (May 11, 2011)

scan.


----------



## Dim Mak (May 11, 2011)

Lishenron said:


> scan.


Seems we're going back to the Tenkaichi gameplay, finally.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Kenshi (May 11, 2011)

Cool trailer!

Destructible enviroments are cool, and full scale Ozaru is also in!


----------



## Hollow Prince (May 11, 2011)

I think ill pass off this game as well!


----------



## Gnome (May 11, 2011)

That trailer looks no different than any other DBZ game...


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 11, 2011)

*Screens*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

Khris said:


> when was the last time DBZ had one of those?
> 
> last time i played one was one of the Legacy of Goku series.. that shit was pure fuckin win


They had some on NES. I don't know if they ever even made another RPG. 


Gnome said:


> That trailer looks no different than any other DBZ game...



It's prettier!


----------



## Gnome (May 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's prettier!



Whoopty doo.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 11, 2011)




----------



## FakePeace (May 11, 2011)

Looks nice, I hope for a rpg-game which contains every saga.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Whoopty doo.



I thought that's all that mattered these days? It has enhanced graphics, damn it to hell! 

BUY IT! IT HAS BETTER GRAPHICS.


----------



## Gnome (May 11, 2011)

Don't tell me what to do!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

What if I gave you a coupon for 10% off a new FPS with purchase?


----------



## Gnome (May 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What if I gave you a coupon for 10% off a *new FPS* with purchase?



Contradiction Get!


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 11, 2011)

More screens:


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 11, 2011)

Namco-Bandai wrote:
*THE UNSTOPPABLE SAGA LIVES ON WITH DRAGON BALL? GAME PROJECT!
Dragon Ball Game Project AGE 2011 Scheduled for Release on Xbox 360 and PlayStation?3 System for Fall 2011

SANTA CLARA, Calif., (May 11, 2011) – Leading video game publisher and developer NAMCO BANDAI Games America Inc. delivered a KAMEHAMEHA today with the announcement of Dragon Ball? Game Project AGE 2011 (working title) for the PlayStation?3 computer entertainment system, Xbox 360? video game and entertainment system from Microsoft. Prepare to dive into the world of Dragon Ball Z with Earth-shaking combat, a massive character selection, faithful manga-style graphics as well as exciting new features sure to please Dragon Ball fans around the world.

The upcoming Dragon Ball Game Project is currently in development by Spike Co. Ltd., who are honing their considerable talents to create a new landmark game for the Dragon Ball Z franchise. The game features upgraded environmental and character graphics, with designs drawn from the original manga series. Destructible battle fields, including massive craters and ki energy blasts cutting across the sky deliver a more dynamic experience and immediate sense of urgency to the exhilarating fights. An enhanced story mode drops players into the rich Dragon Ball Z universe, filled with beloved characters and powerful enemies. An accessible battle system allows gamers of all ages will be able to hold their own in fast-paced battles, while still retaining tactical depth for hardcore fans.

The new Dragon Ball Game Project will be playable at this year's San Diego Comic-Con in July. For more information related to Dragon Ball Z, please visit: *


.


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2011)

Didn't read anything about over a hundred characters.

Do not want.


----------



## Jaga (May 11, 2011)

16 super large screens and the trailer: 

i am sort of interested in the game for now.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (May 11, 2011)

It doesn't looks bad. I really liked the battle damage on vegeta, craters, and planet explosions. Too bad it looks like their sticking to RB2's combo system (I hated it). What's up with yellowish and greenish saiyan hair color? It looks ugly. So far is a pass for me.


----------



## Skywalker (May 11, 2011)

Until they give you environmental damage, and water kicking up more and shit like that, then I'm not buying it.


----------



## Scizor (May 11, 2011)

Jaga said:


> 16 super large screens and the trailer:
> 
> i am sort of interested in the game for now.



I'm interested, to say the least.

Though vegeta's face in some screens/scenes was


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

I wanna be able to blow up mountains and shit.


----------



## bigduo209 (May 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wanna be able to blow up mountains and shit.



Mountains? Fuck mountains, I wanna fuck up planets my nikka. Destroying mountains is for weak-ass sissies.


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2011)

When someone uses a planet busting technique, I want the battle to be taken to space, not some ravaged earth crap.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 11, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> It doesn't looks bad. I really liked the battle damage on vegeta, craters, and planet explosions. Too bad it looks like their sticking to RB2's combo system (I hated it). What's up with yellowish and greenish saiyan hair color? It looks ugly. So far is a pass for me.


 I am worried about the RB2 stuff. I hated that game so much..In Trailer 0:25 Goku is using full power Kiai Cannon after that I got confused. either he following the attack with "follow ups system" or a new BT style follow up. Follow ups system is the worst idea because of how bad it was in RB2.  I just want this game to avoid anything similar to RB2.


----------



## Ziko (May 11, 2011)

I like the graphics, but it still looks like a RB clone.
Meh, I'll stick with Dragonball Online <3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Mountains? Fuck mountains, I wanna fuck up planets my nikka. Destroying mountains is for weak-ass sissies.


Well there's that, too, but then where would you be fighting? Space?


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well there's that, too, but then where would you be fighting? Space?





Stunna said:


> When someone uses a planet busting technique, I want the battle to be taken to space, not some ravaged earth crap.



**


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 11, 2011)

Spike as dev confirmed. And the fandom rejoyced !


----------



## Twinsen (May 11, 2011)

Another BT clone among the hundreds of others? Or does this game bring something new to the table?


----------



## Angelus (May 11, 2011)

This game looks exactly like the other 2346 DBZ games that were released in the last few years.

Also, I hate the graphics. Budokai 3-like cell shading for my DBZ games, please!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

Stunna said:


> **


Well-played.


Twinsen said:


> Another BT clone among the hundreds of others? Or does this game bring something new to the table?



It brings new graphics and some new gauges and stuff. I assume that, with those new gauges, comes new features of some type.

Hopefully something interesting.


----------



## Twinsen (May 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It brings new graphics and some new gauges and stuff. I assume that, with those new gauges, comes new features of some type.
> 
> Hopefully something interesting.



Yeah hopefully so, haven't bought a DBZ game since BT2 so it would be nice to get a game with something fresh and interesting.


----------



## cnorwood (May 11, 2011)

Angelus said:


> This game looks exactly like the other 2346 DBZ games that were released in the last few years.
> 
> Also, I hate the graphics. Budokai 3-like cell shading for my DBZ games, please!


Raging blast 1 cell shading>budokai 3


----------



## NeoKurama (May 11, 2011)

I am so getting it!


----------



## Skywalker (May 11, 2011)

I saw a giant monkey at the end. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXinIHRkF2w&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aeon (May 11, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I saw a giant monkey at the end.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I see no giant monkey.


----------



## Skywalker (May 11, 2011)

Aeon said:


> I see no giant monkey.


Don't be ignorant of the greatness.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 11, 2011)

return of great apes? hell yeah or is that a boss battle?


----------



## Skywalker (May 11, 2011)

It didn't look like Vegeta to me, so it could just be a normal battle, which I'm cool with.


----------



## Angelus (May 12, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> Raging blast 1 cell shading>budokai 3



Whatever. I just like cell shading for anime fighters and Budokai 3 was the one that came to mind.



CrazyMoronX said:


> It brings new graphics and some new gauges and stuff. I assume that, with those new gauges, comes new features of some type.
> 
> Hopefully something interesting.



I wonder if those features will be as "innovative" as the rock/paper/scissor type Dragon Rush move in B3...


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2011)

That was awful.

It took away strategy and timing and replaced it with luck.


----------



## Si Style (Jun 20, 2011)

New scan;



Well now, that's pretty big...

(That's what she said)


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks like a regular boss battle though.  We better be able to use it or I'm not getting this.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 20, 2011)

i chose not to buy any raging blast games and stopped buying tenkaichi after tenkaich 1, but i might buy this simply cos i want a new dbz game. burst limit is great, but has limited characters so it's not enough for me.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 20, 2011)

Would you buy this if they added Mr. Popo?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2011)

Though controlling it would be cool, it wouldn't be a gamebreaker if it isn't.

Still not getting it if it doesn't have 150+ characters.


----------



## firefist (Jun 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Though controlling it would be cool, it wouldn't be a gamebreaker if it isn't.
> 
> Still not getting it if it doesn't have* 150+ characters.*



where like only 20 feel different from each other while the rest are the same.

bt3 and partially bt2 all did this anmd it sucked hard.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't care.

I just want to make my dream matches. I don't know anyone who buys DBZ games for quality, but to control their favorite fighters.


----------



## firefist (Jun 20, 2011)

Friezer Soldier A and B vs. Random Bojak Henchman. Shit will be greatness.


And dont forget the 5 different Gokus, Vegetas, Gohans.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 20, 2011)

Kid Chi-Chi.

Who the fuck used her?


----------



## firefist (Jun 20, 2011)

didnt even unlock her.


the best dbz fighting games are still budokai 3/infinte world. tenkaichi 2 and 3 are good, too.


but why not make a game like sagas? it was hella fun in coop. or dbz legends, which gave you a far more intense dbz experience? or the legacy of goku rpg series?

FUUUUUUUUUUUUARK!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 20, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Kid Chi-Chi.
> 
> Who the fuck used her?


 how dare you...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2011)

Where are all the non-fighting DBZ games? We've already had 100,000 fighting games for DBZ already and a few of them were so good we don't need any more.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Where are all the non-fighting DBZ games? We've already had 100,000 fighting games for DBZ already and a few of them were so good we don't need any more.


As long as they make them, people will eat these games up.

It's sad.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 20, 2011)

I dun care it looks good, except for how Ape vegeta is moving in that scan, looks like retarded flight.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2011)

I want another Legacy of Goku, but one that contains all the Z sagas.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 20, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> but i might buy this simply cos i want a new dbz game.





Firefist said:


> the best dbz fighting games are still budokai 3/infinte world. tenkaichi 2 and 3 are good, too.



These things^ 

But I think I will get this game, I just hope the gameplay is fun and the transformations aren't seperate characters.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jun 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I want another Legacy of Goku, but one that contains all the Z sagas.



Legacy of Goku for the PS3


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 20, 2011)

That'd never happen, even if it'd be amazing.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I want another Legacy of Goku, but one that contains all the Z sagas.





LegendarySaiyan said:


> Legacy of Goku for the PS3



That would be so amazingly awesome.

Even for a newer handheld it would rock.


----------



## Majinvergil (Jun 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]KNPidLMqYOM[/YOUTUBE]


new scan

quick time events confirmed


----------



## DanE (Jun 25, 2011)

I was just thinking about this game, and to be honest it does look different from past games.  I just want full customizing of the characters, the series has been over for a long time I don't thinks fans will get to mad if they change some stuff I know I wont.

Also deeper gameplay.


----------



## firefist (Jun 25, 2011)

add a create your fighter element.


shit will sell millions.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 25, 2011)

Fucking update BT3. That's all they need to do. The game was very, very good. Put in more characters, put in more special moves, more costumes/clothing, slightly fleshed out storyline, more 'what ifs' and online without the retards rage quitting before they actually lose. 

Improved graphics, larger maps and higher destruction. If you want a shitty SF4 knock off, go fucking play SF4 instead?



> add a create your fighter element.
> 
> 
> shit will sell millions.



WHAT THIS GUY SAID. Right here. Let us create our own namek, saiyan, customized hair/ssj for it as well. People will flock to the game.

Oh yeah, and let me deflect blasts with my hands, punch them away into the distance, slice them in two with a karate chop, not just regular ki blasts either, with some charge time for special abilities that has a cooldown or something.


----------



## Majinvergil (Jun 25, 2011)

It defently looks different,it looks like this time there taking there time to make, atleast they brought it back to the tenkaichi style and they got the size of the ozzaru right for once.

but its to soon to say,but I'm liking what I'm seeing at this moment.


----------



## DanE (Jun 25, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> WHAT THIS GUY SAID. Right here. Let us create our own namek, saiyan, customized hair/ssj for it as well. People will flock to the game.



you mean a good DBZ RPG, damn it if we all want the same thing why don't they do it already .


----------



## firefist (Jun 25, 2011)

they have dragonball online.


for like some asian countries.


----------



## DanE (Jun 25, 2011)

Firefist said:


> they have dragonball online.
> 
> 
> for like some asian countries.



nah that one sucks, I dont mean make an MMORPG, I mean something like Soul Calibur 4 but with a level up system as well.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah, a DBZ RPG sounds like it would suck... I meant as in, online play with BT3 (example) gameplay, and you can create your own characters with moves from pre-existing characters, let's say.


----------



## Agitation (Jun 25, 2011)

I don't want over the top flashy animations when transforming or using special attacks like I saw in Raging Blast 2. Keep it simple to something that looks like the anime, such as Budokai 3.

Budokai 3 

Raging Blast 2:


----------



## Scizor (Jun 25, 2011)

Budokai 3/infinite world was the best 

Though raging blast 2 was more like the anime; with the transformations taking a while


----------



## DanE (Jun 25, 2011)

you guys are cool

just wanted 2k posts


----------



## Avix (Jun 25, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I want another Legacy of Goku, but one that contains all the Z sagas.



Fuck I loved that game. I was slightly downtrodden going into _Transformation_.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jun 25, 2011)

Legacy of Goku series was awful. The characters all had the same attack animations and a simple 3 piece melee attack. The side quest were awful chores that didn't fit into DBZ at all. Hardly any fun.

Lame. 

Just make another Super DBZ instead.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 26, 2011)

Super DBZ was even worse.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jun 27, 2011)

I just want Tenkaichi gameplay, RB 1 and 2 both sucked. And a create a fighter mode has so much potential, I hope they implent it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2011)

yeah... i am buying this.. i want a new DBZ game..


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 27, 2011)

It's over for you Cell.
Im coming.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 27, 2011)

This is exactly why they keep churning out crap games.

Stop buying them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2011)

to be honest.. if this was raging blast 3, i would have given it the finger.. but this looks different.. so i am tracking..


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 30, 2011)

i wanted to see gameplay mechanics


----------



## Agitation (Jun 30, 2011)

That trailer was badass. Graphics and special attacks look amazing so far


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 30, 2011)

> Formerly untitled Dragon Ball Game Project coming to the Xbox 360? and PlayStation?3 System!
> 
> Leading video game publisher NAMCO BANDAI Games Europe S.A.S announced the official release date and fan-decided name for Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi for the PlayStation?3 computer entertainment system and Xbox 360? video game and entertainment system from Microsoft.  The game will launch on October 28th, 2011 in stores across Europe. Prepare to dive into the world of Dragon Ball Z with Earth-shaking combat, a massive character selection, faithful manga-style graphics, and exciting new features.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scizor (Jun 30, 2011)

The trailer was cool and I like the name 'ultimate tenkaichi'.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 30, 2011)

Capsule Pen :33


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 30, 2011)

Tenkaichi game.
Fun to be had.
Im coming for you Cell.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jun 30, 2011)

Finally more enviroment destruction!


----------



## SenshiManny (Jun 30, 2011)

Am I the only one who has the bad feeling that they will only go up to the Cell Saga with this game..? Its not named Raging Blast 3 even though it might as well be since it appears it is on the RB/Tenkaichi Arcade game engine. Eh, I guess its too early to be thinking this will only go up to the Cell Saga but it seems this is being branded as the 'New Generation DBZ game' and we all know how they like to milk these games for all they are worth :|. 

In any case, looks okay but I'll wait til I can play the demo before I get wowed or hyped. Actually no, I'm not getting hyped until they confirm they are bringing back Kid Goku  . Once he's confirmed the game will be as good as bought. Wont care if it turns out shitty or not .


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jun 30, 2011)

Snugg-kun said:


> Am I the only one who has the bad feeling that they will only go up to the Cell Saga with this game..? Its not named Raging Blast 3 even though it might as well be since it appears it is on the RB/Tenkaichi Arcade game engine. Eh, I guess its too early to be thinking this will only go up to the Cell Saga but it seems this is being branded as the 'New Generation DBZ game' and we all know how they like to milk these games for all they are worth :|.
> 
> In any case, looks okay but I'll wait til I can play the demo before I get wowed or hyped. Actually no, I'm not getting hyped until they confirm they are bringing back Kid Goku  . Once he's confirmed the game will be as good as bought. Wont care if it turns out shitty or not .


Please don't jinxed that. I remember when they did that with burst limit


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 30, 2011)

I love the name. XD


----------



## Jaga (Jun 30, 2011)

Damn Spike! This looks like a complete rehash of Tenkaichi 3!


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah but if I destroy those waterfalls will the crater fill up with water?
No.
I hope they add some original stages too.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 30, 2011)

If they do all the sagas including Dragonball GT, I will consider buying this otherwise it will be just a incomplete Tenkaichi 3 game


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 30, 2011)

Why do people want GT >.>
Unless they give Gohan a GT form, without blonde fucking super saiyan hair.
Or if they put a decent explanation for GT's Gohan butchering in a story mode.
I don't want it .

Gohan for strongest 

They can put it in what ifs.
What if GT wasn't bullshit?
Gohan kicking ass. Unlock Gohan (GT).


----------



## firefist (Jun 30, 2011)

looks really like a updated bt3.


dunno if thats that good, series doesnt evolve or only does in a very slow pace.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 30, 2011)

Firefist said:


> looks really like a updated bt3.
> 
> 
> dunno if thats that good, series doesnt evolve or only does in a very slow pace.


 depend of how you see it. BT3 is the best dbz game in the past what 5 years?  the series did evolve with the cancels system which for a lot of DBZ Vets was a great element, the thing is that, they didn't balanced that system well enough to be a perfect fit.. Then they went to RB2 with the crappy element call Follow ups. The worst element for any dbz game.. A step back so My guess is that Spyke feel like BT3 was where they lost the track and maybe they decided going back to that game for a fresh start.  If they can somehow take those gameplay mechanics and updated them, then with a few good elements they might go to the right path that they are hoping for.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 30, 2011)

*New Pictures.*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 30, 2011)

I AM FUCKING COMING FOR YOU CELL!!!!
AAAARRRRGGGHHHH!!!!!
"I've collected enough power to destroy the solar system"
SUCKERU MAH DICKERU!!!

-snaps-

To hell with Cell, his mother, his father, his uncle, that bitch he dated in university, all of them. Ensoriki is coming Gohan style.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Broly, C18,Trunks and Saibamen confirmed:*






Credit to gamefaqs users.. All the pictures. >.<


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

This game visually looks astounding. I _might_ get if it at least has 100 characters.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 30, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Why do people want GT >.>
> Unless they give Gohan a GT form, without blonde fucking super saiyan hair.
> Or if they put a decent explanation for GT's Gohan butchering in a story mode.
> I don't want it .
> ...



even tho gt is a complete piece of shit. some of the concepts are pretty cool (for a completely seprate storyline). like rildo, ssj4, super 17, and the shadow dragons. which those would be good for a video game. of course i hope this starts at the beginnning of dragonball and works its way to at least to the end of z (again dont really care for the gt storyline, just some of the characters) with an interactive storyline like the one shown


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 30, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Broly, C18,Trunks and Saibamen confirmed:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



broly? ive had enough of this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), they needs more hirudegarn. and i hope we can play as the giant characters instead of just fighting them


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jun 30, 2011)

Broly so overated

I want SSJ Bardock!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 30, 2011)

HUDS look super cool.. its just that i dont know what the fuck is going on


----------



## Oppip (Jun 30, 2011)

IMHO, Dragonball Z games are being severely milked. I have played every one from Budokai to Raging Blast. IMO BT3 is the best Dragonball Z game to date. I hate how they release a new game, which is the same thing as the old one with a couple added features. For this sole reason, my expectations for this game isn't high. Let's just hope they bring something new and special to the table.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 30, 2011)

Khris said:


> HUDS look super cool.. its just that i dont know what the fuck is going on



my same though about the HUD. 

btw CM Punk ftw... damn he was gold this past Raw show.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jun 30, 2011)

Oppip said:


> IMHO, Dragonball Z games are being severely milked. I have played every one from Budokai to Raging Blast. IMO BT3 is the best Dragonball Z game to date. I hate how they release a new game, which is the same thing as the old one with a couple added features. For this sole reason, my expectations for this game isn't high. Let's just hope they bring something new and special to the table.


Hmm I found Bt2 better 

also the Saibamen is not needed in this game I mean who picks them


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 30, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> my same though about the HUD.
> 
> btw CM Punk ftw... damn he is always gold



fixed


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 30, 2011)

It seem GT characters are in. I am looking for the real source to confirmed it. also the game has heavy QTV's even in vs mode.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 30, 2011)

If this game turns out to be somehow a better, updated version of BT3 with great graphics, I will jizz.

Hard.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jun 30, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> If this game turns out to be somehow a better, updated version of BT3 with great graphics, I will jizz.
> 
> Hard.


If it brings back some Bt2 music I will jizz


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 30, 2011)

Played the demo today in japan expo. Played like a mix of Tenkaichi and Budokai.
the camera switch to budokai like view when close to opponent.
I only did Vegeta boss battle which seems a lot like NUNS1 boss battles.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 30, 2011)

ok this is the source but I need to log in for that forum to ask for real source. He used google translator. 


I found this "While some news live from the Japan Expo from our correspondents that will please and please do not let's start with what does not please. The gameplay has been completely redone and is much more accessible than before, and not only in story mode, apparently even in the Vs mode, Sharnalk was completely disoriented by the new gameplay, they made a 360 degree turnaround and QTY exist even in Vs mode So this will greatly divided the fans and especially those that swear by a technique not accessible gameplay.

The good news, the game is very fluid, the destruction of the scenery as you have seen are very impressive, we can now choose to send an attack, there are two types of combat in the demo mode or you Vs Goku , Bejita, Cell C-18 .... and the story mode against Bejita Oozaru, besides Goku fights against him shirtless, so loyalty aside clothes that will be respected. The graphics are very similar to those of Sho Dragon Ball Z on PS2 (which does not displease).
The fight against Bejita Oozaru, already you can not move about as you wish, you are limited in movement, but it's very very true to the anime is undeniable.
Despite this transfer the total gameplay the game is very fun to play, a lot of naruto storm in (a little Sasuke Vs Itachi fight) where events snap, as I said the same is the case in VS .
Again no original music, and we shall never have the original music, and for the French voice unless a huge demand that will never be the case either. It's a shame but it seems that once again was a total disappointment.
Oh last point of what I remember, the characters in GT for those who love (especially the U.S. will be participating).
Sharnalk can not send videos from their phone, so will have to wait until tonight for the first video and the interview went extremely well.

A tool of the interview, they return to 2D hyper style true to the anime from upcoming games"


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 30, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Played the demo today in japan expo. Played like a mix of Tenkaichi and Budokai.
> the camera switch to budokai like view when close to opponent.
> I only did Vegeta boss battle which seems a lot like NUNS1 boss battles.


 really? hmm...


----------



## Scizor (Jun 30, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I love the name. XD


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 30, 2011)

I've never been this excited for a DBZ game in a long time.

I just really, really hope they do not flop on the gameplay. Please, that's the most important part. I played Raging Blast and it pissed me off to no end.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok our French speakers come forward.



*In addition to graphics undeniably superb, Dragon Ball Z: Ultimate Tenkaichi adopts an unprecedented new gameplay, and its possibilities bode the best in fun. Especially since the game will trace the adventures of Goku's arrival Radditz until the death of Ly Shenron, to Frieza, Buu and Baby. A pleasant surprise, then, that raise the profile of the series, since dirty Burst Limit.*


GT confirmed..


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 30, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I've never been this excited for a DBZ game in a long time.
> 
> I just really, really hope they do not flop on the gameplay. Please, that's the most important part. I played Raging Blast and it pissed me off to no end.



As far as the demo is concerned, it plays NOTHING like Tenkaichi/Raging Blast.

And yes I'm French, so I can translate.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 30, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Ok our French speakers come forward.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 30, 2011)

Ugh another Teikanchi type game.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 30, 2011)

At this point, I'm apathetic towards this game. I don't know if that will change as time goes by.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Jun 30, 2011)

I have ignored the DBZ games this generation but this seem's like it could be beater then BT3 so I will likely buy this one.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jun 30, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Ok our French speakers come forward.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Day one buy all i need is some what if story lines and in game battle damage


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

Wait, it's called Ultimate Tenkaichi? That earns it some points.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## ensoriki (Jun 30, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> GT confirmed..



...

...


Now that the bad news has arrived.

It's time to move on.
Game looks good.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jun 30, 2011)

Hmm looks good so far especially the beams!!


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 30, 2011)

Shit kinda confused me at some points.
Goku was like 1000 miles away...then he's suddenly punching vegeta?
Vanishing attacks from anywhere, wut is dis.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

You know, I've always wanted a very cinematic DBZ fighting game, but am I the only one who thinks there may be too much in that fight?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 30, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Shit kinda confused me at some points.
> Goku was like 1000 miles away...then he's suddenly punching vegeta?
> Vanishing attacks from anywhere, wut is dis.



Broski it's DBZ. 

Fight looked good.

If I have 1 thing to complain about, it's that their quick succession ki blasts are not destructive enough.

Also, if I'm firing a ki wave at someone from above and their on the ground, when it hits, give me a crater!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Scizor (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 30, 2011)

New Trailer.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 30, 2011)

Game looks fantastic, but there better not be too many cinematic sequences, at least in vs mode. I want to be able to control my character almost all of the time. 

The blasts, super combo (special) are fine, but seeing like a 45 second struggle that I cannot control at all is a little stupid. Hopefully that's not the case, there's not a lot I can gauge off of videos.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 30, 2011)

Trailer looked good.
Should've been SSj2 Gohan and Bojack instead of Janemba and ssj3 Goku.
.

Cus you know I have to bitch.
Anyways I want.
Tell Cell Im coming...for the 100th time.

The gameplay showings have me still shit confused, but it looks shiny.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 30, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> New Trailer.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

I hope it covers DB through DBGT.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 30, 2011)

Malving already gave a quote confirming GT.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

But I want DB as well.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 30, 2011)

Port it to Wii U and let Mii's be playable.

Ensoriki vs Cell.
Im coming.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

I will buy this regardless if they make the Bear Bandit from the beginning of DB playable.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 30, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Port it to Wii U and let Mii's be playable.
> 
> Ensoriki vs Cell.
> Im coming.


 Lmao... I want this.. XD....


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 30, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I will buy this regardless if they make the Bear Bandit from the beginning of DB playable.



Launch is never playable 

She's a secret super saiyan.

Malving wants to see me fuck up cell.
I will deliver.
As soon as I get my Mii in the damn game.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 30, 2011)

Give me SSJ Yamcha 



And SSJ Bardock, SSJ Raditz

Hell they did SSJ3 Broly, Trunks and Vegeta, why not go further?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

I wish they would just get ridiculous with the amount of playable characters. If they did, I know they could top 200.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 30, 2011)

Stunna said:


> But I want DB as well.



me too


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 30, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Give me SSJ Yamcha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ssj3 trunks? when was this?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 30, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> ssj3 trunks? when was this?


pc video game If I remember well... He looks like Goku.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

Here are the incarnations of Trunks I want:

Kid Trunks (Base, Super Saiyan)
Future Trunks w/Sword (Base, Super Saiyan)
Future Trunks (Base, Super Saiyan, Super Trunks)
Teen Trunks (Base, Super Saiyan)*

*Teen Trunks would be the Trunks from the future during his training under Gohan, as well as the Trunks from GT/End of Z.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 30, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I wish they would just get ridiculous with the amount of playable characters. If they did, I know they could top 200.



Yes
Young Gohan (with his little red hat)
Kid Gohan
Future Gohan
Teen Gohan
Adult Gohan
Mystic/Ultimate Gohan
Oozaru Ultimate Gohan
SSJ*5* Gohan
Hanku - SSJ4 Goku + Ultimate Gohan fusion 
Android 45 (Gohan).
Truhan (Future Trunks fused with Future Gohan)
Cyber Gohan
Ultimate Baby (Gohan)
Ultimate Gohan V2 (GT)


Oh and
Super Krillen.
Hyper Krillen
Ultimate Krillen
Krillen+Yamcha fusion

With
Mii - Ensoriki
Great Penguin Ensoriki
Goriki 

Lets get crazy


----------



## Scizor (Jun 30, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> New Trailer.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 30, 2011)

I like how there is like only 2 attack animations. Ugh.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

Later on I'm gonna post my dream roster, and it will surpass 200 characters, including transformations and excluding costume changes. There better be tons of costumes.

I wanna see Kid Gohan in his yellow suit and cap, white T-shirt, Goku gi, Namek hair, Saiyan Saga hair, etc.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 30, 2011)

it seems like they're trying to have only 2 goku outfits one with symbols and one without. Although they forgot to change the belt


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 30, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Ok our French speakers come forward.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so we're looking at 70+ chars here 

i would have bought with only 30+ if it had tenkaichi gameplay with HD graphics.. we're on the verge of witnessing a game that might be better than Budokai 3 or Tenkaichi 3 here 

i hope GT chars are as epic as Budokai 3 made them.. they were even more epic than the anime


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

Here's part 1 of my dream roster for Ultimate Tenkaichi. I feel as if I've forgotten some though:

*Spoiler*: _Son, Satan, and Ox Families_ 



Goku (Base, Kaioken, Super Saiyan, Super Saiyan 2, Super Saiyan 3, Super Saiyan 4)
Kid Goku (Base, Great Ape)
Kid Goku GT (Base, Super Saiyan, Super Saiyan 3, Super Saiyan 4)
Goku Jr. (Base, Super Saiyan)
Vegito (Base, Super Vegito)
Gogeta (Super Gogeta, Super Saiyan 4)
Kid Gohan (Base, Great Ape)
Teen Gohan (Base, Super Saiyan, Super Saiyan 2)
Gohan (Base, Great Saiyaman, Super Saiyan, Super Saiyan 2)
Ultimate Gohan
Future Gohan (Base, Super Saiyan)
Goten (Base, Super Saiyan)
Teen Goten (Base, Super Saiyan)
Gotenks (Base, Super Saiyan, Super Saiyan 3)
Bardock 
Raditz
Grandpa Gohan
Pan
Kid Chi-Chi
Chi-Chi
Ox King
Videl
Hercule
Gokule


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 30, 2011)

I hope the transformations aren't completely different characters and we can transform into whatever mid match right? That should happen?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

I want both. Like in previous Tenkaichi games, so that you can choose to either transform mid-match, or start out in a form.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah, that'd be ideal.

I hope the amount of costumes is ridiculous.

Like for trunks, he had that blue capsule corp jacket when he killed frieza, and then had another light blue jacket in History of Trunks.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 30, 2011)

Lolled at the french guys reactions to the crater.

OOLALALA

The graphics look nice though, last Dragon Ball game I had was BT2 so I might buy this one.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Vegeta Family_ 




Vegeta (Base, Great Ape, Super Saiyan, Ascended Super Saiyan, Super Saiyan 2, Super Saiyan 3 Super Saiyan 4)
Majin Vegeta
Baby Vegeta (Base, Super, Super 2)
Vegeta Jr. (Base, Super Saiyan)
Future Trunks w/Sword (Base, Super Saiyan)
Future Trunks (Base, Super Saiyan, Ascended Super Saiyan)
Teen Trunks (Base, Super Saiyan)
Kid Trunks (Base, Super Saiyan)
King Vegeta
Bra


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 30, 2011)

I'd say they should give Future Trunks SSJ2. Take his Super Trunks form, bulk it down, and add lightning.

Perfect.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bra is in this game?

Why add a non-canon character with no feats...


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

These characters are in my dream roster, not in the actual game. And Bra did some stuff in the Baby Saga.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

More dream rosters:

*Spoiler*: _Other Saiyans_ 



Fasha
Nappa
Paragus
Broly (Base, Super Saiyan, LSSJ)
Clone Broly
Scarface/Shorty
Tarble
Turles
Tora
Shugesh




*Spoiler*: _Human Fighters_ 




Krillin
Kid Krillin
Yamcha
Tenshinhan
Tiencha
Chiaotzu
Yajirobe
Master Roshi (Base, 100%)
Olibu
Bacterian
Bora
Colonel Silver
General Blue
King Chappa
Launch
Mercenary Tao
Master Shen
Nam
Uub (Base, Majuub)
Yamu
Spopovich


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 30, 2011)

Ah I see.

Did she? I don't remember much of GT tbh.
Only that she was a better character than Pan, I hate Pan


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jun 30, 2011)

The destructible environments and the those animations look amazing. But WTF have they done to the gameplay? I don't see any combos. All I see is someone firing ki balls and a button command animation begins. Is this how it will play?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

She was possessed by Baby. All she did was fly and shoot Ki blasts though if memory serves.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 30, 2011)

Mystic Sasuke said:


> The destructible environments and the those animations look amazing. But WTF have they done to the gameplay? I don't see any combos. All I see is someone firing ki balls and a button command animation begins. Is this how it will play?



Hopefully not. They need the combo system in place. More gameplay less cinematics, for all the good things this game will bring, that could potentially ruin it for a lot of people.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jun 30, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Hopefully not. They need the combo system in place. More gameplay less cinematics, for all the good things this game will bring, that could potentially ruin it for a lot of people.


I agree... There is no fun at all. I was hyped for this game but after seeing some actual gameplay idk anymore. The way this game is right now requires no skill but luck. What a disappointment. Hopefully they fix it.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 30, 2011)

Dream DBZ character list. VERY unique I promise.


*Spoiler*: __ 




1.	Kid Goku (Oozaru)
2.	Goku (SSJ1, SSJ1 Stage 2, SSJ1 Stage 3)
3.	Goku (SSJ1, SSJ2, SSJ3)

4.	Kid Gohan (Oozaru)
5.	Teen Gohan (SSJ1, SSJ2)
6.	Future Gohan (SSJ1)
7.	Gohan (SSJ1, SSJ2)
8.	Ultimate Gohan

9.	Kid Goten (SSJ1)
10.	Teen Goten (SSJ1, SSJ2)

11.	Kid Vegeta (Oozaru)
12.	Vegeta (SSJ1, SSJ1 Stage 2, SSJ1 Stage 3)
13.	Vegeta (SSJ1, SSJ2)

14.	Kid Trunks (SSJ1)
15.	Future Trunks (SSJ1, SSJ1 Stage 2, SSJ1 Stage 3)
16.	Teen Trunks (SSJ1, SSJ2)

17.	Piccolo (Super Namek)
18.	Master Roshi (Super)
19.	Grandpa Gohan
20.	Kid Krillin
21.	Krillin
22.	Yamcha

23.	Tien
24.	Chiaotzu
25.	Videl
26.	Hercule (Super World Champ)
27.	King Kai
28.	Supreme Kai
29.	Kibito
30.	Uub

31.	Gogeta (SSJ, SSJ3)
32.	Kid Gotenks (SSJ, SSJ3)
33.	Teen Gotenks (SSJ, SSJ3)
34.	Tiencha
35.	Pririn

36.	Vegito (SSJ, SSJ3)
37.	Gokule (SSJ, SSJ3)

38.	Master Shen
39.	Mercenary Tao
40.	Demon King Piccolo

41.	Saibaman
42.	Raditz (Oozaru)
43.	Nappa (Oozaru)
44.	Vegeta (Oozaru)

45.	Ginyu
46.	Recoome
47.	Guldo
48.	Red Ginyu Force Guy
49.	Blue Ginyu Force Guy
50.	Zarbon
51.	Dodoria
52.	Frieza
53.	Mecha Frieza
54.	King Cold

55.	Android 16
56.	Android 17
57.	Android 18
58.	Android 19
59.	Android 20
60.	Cell Jr
61.	Cell

62.	Babidi
63.	Dabura
64.	Majin Vegeta
65.	Fat Buu
66.	Evil Buu
67.	Super Buu
68.	Kid Buu

69.	Turles (Oozaru)
70.	Lord Slug (Super Namek)
71.	Cooler
72.	Meta Cooler
73.	Android 13 (Super)
74.	Android 14
75.	Android 15
76.	Bojack
77.	Broly (SSJ, LSSJ)
78.	Janemba (Super)
79.	Hirudegarn

80.	Bardock (Oozaru)
81.	Hatchiyak
82.	Ava
83.	Cado
84.	…Avacado…

I guess if we HAVE to…

85.	GT Goku (SSJ1, SSJ2, SSJ3, SSJ4)
86.	GT Vegeta (SSJ1, SSJ2, SSJ4)
87.	GT Gogeta (SSJ, SSJ3, SSJ4)

88.	Pan

89.	GT Goku jr (SSJ1)
90.	GT Vegeta jr (SSJ1)
91.	GT Gogeta jr (SSJ, SSJ3, SSJ4)

92.	…Baby…
93.	 …Baby Vegeta…
94.	Super Android 17
95.	 “Shenron” 1
96.	 “Shenron” 2
97.	 “Shenron” 3
98.	 “Shenron” 4
99.	 “Shenron” 5
100.	 “Shenron” 6
101.	Omega “Shenron”


----------



## ssjsuperman (Jun 30, 2011)

wow there just going to add every character that ever thrown a punch or ki blast huh?

Also why the hate for baby?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

Your list leaves much to be desired


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 30, 2011)

characters i wrote seem to be worthwhile characters i think, not just any old character who has ever shown up.

although i doubt a list like me will ever be made.

and baby was a crappy.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 30, 2011)

No Z-Sword Gohan?
GET OUT DEMON!

Where are the ancient Kai's?
Wheres Elder Kai?
Where I ask you, WHERE!?

Wheres Grandpa Gohan.

Where are the female super saiyans?
Where is Chocolate Vegito?
If I can't kill people as a ball of chocolate, then this game is SHIT

Your not doing it right...
Games supposed to get my dick off, by giving me all the shit my DBZ lust wants to see.

if your list doesn't have crazy shit on it, it's not doing it right.

I hope they have maps with gimmicks on it.

Like a map with the Dead Zone, where if you get thrown into it you lose

Or a map with dinosaurs walking about 

Actually yo.
Where is Gohan's dinosaur friend on these character lists?
Better get Dino on that shit.
Emperor Pilaf's Dog and bitch gotta join too.


Copy n Paste BT3's list, then ADD (kill off GT)on top of it.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

What Ensoriki said.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 30, 2011)

How large are the maps in RB2 compared to BT3?

So I can know what kind of to expect in this game.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 30, 2011)

oh yeah, ultimate gohan and the kais i forgot.

but i hate pointless crazy characters to be honest.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

Then you can _geeeeeeeeeet out._

The whole point of a Z game should be to let you play as your favorite characters. If you can't do that then I'm not buying.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 30, 2011)

The only pointless characters are those in GT
Everything else serves the purpose off getting me off.

Hercule + Goku fusion wasn't even on the list.

GT can stay if I get my crazy characters.

and Im not talking ultimate gohan (he has to be there too)
Gohan,...with Z-sword.
Cutting bitches.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

Gokule was on _my_ list.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 30, 2011)

You had Gokule?
Stunna gets how to do it.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah, _and_ Tiencha.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 30, 2011)

What about fusion dance Herku?


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 30, 2011)

i wouldn't mind something like ssj3 gokule, but no crappy henchmen characters.

i had tiencha first. and pririn (piccolo + krillin)


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm still waiting for them to add Candy Vegito.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 30, 2011)

so my most recent list has 80 dbz characters. half being good/bad guys while quarter are super saiyans.

plus 20 crappy GT characters to make it 100.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jun 30, 2011)

You guys worry about characters too much. That's the first thing it pops to your minds when you hear about a new dbz game lol


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 30, 2011)

Twinsen said:


> I'm still waiting for them to add Candy Vegito.



He'd be so....perfect 
Only second to Hanku.

Nothing beats Hanku.
Not even Hanku.

Only thing that can survive around Hanku is Vidchi


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 30, 2011)

well i used to be like that, but once i realized tenkaichi/raging blast took over from the good dbz games. i lost interest.

I'm mainly interested in gameplay and graphics. gameplay looks much better, but i still think burst limit looked better. as in characters and auras. the stage destruction is amazing in this.

this is the first time i've made a list in years.


----------



## TheWon (Jun 30, 2011)

Add all the characters from BT3 and then the etrxa from Raging Blast.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Jun 30, 2011)

So those every saiyan have a ssj3 form at this point?

And if not should day?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2011)

This game better have a crap load of arenas as well. Again, I wanna fight _everywhere._

When they implement the Tenkaichi Budokai stadium this time, I want them to make out of bounds optional. I want to be able to bust through the stands and stuff like in Super Dragon Ball Z, and to be capable of turning the stage into a crater like in the fight between Goku and Piccolo at the 23rd Tenkaichi Budokai.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 1, 2011)

That always bugged me, the Tournament stage is always dull, can't do anything to it really, you should be able to make it a crater.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2011)

More stages I want from Super Dragon Ball Z are Snakes Way and King Kai's Planet, which would be accessible interchangeably mid-combat. You would be capable of entering Hell while in the Snakes Way stage as well if you were knocked beneath the clouds. Seriously, they need to make map changes during combat happen.


----------



## Majinvergil (Jul 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]_efqcoaxQcw[/YOUTUBE]

for those who havn't saw it.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 1, 2011)

Like they care what we want, all their do is make it look different when it's always the same shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> That always bugged me, the Tournament stage is always dull, can't do anything to it really, you should be able to make it a crater.



or maybe fight in an empty one..


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 1, 2011)

Khris said:


> or maybe fight in an empty one..


That's too much, apparently.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> That's too much, apparently.



Yeah.. i thought it was possible in Budokai 2.. i wanted it back then cuz of the same reason that i hated the ring out thing.. 

it was frustrating :rofl


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 1, 2011)

That was unbelievably frustrating.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 1, 2011)

Played the demo today in Japan Expo paris.
Two player mode.
Overall this is very different from Raging Blast.
I couldn't figure what to do. It seems like a Close range fighting game because as far as I saw it, there are not a lot of option during range game.

When someone fire a huge blast, you can choose what to do, dodge, deflect, counter or block. Basically your character can't move when you receive a super move.
It feels a lot like old schools Dragon Ball Z games like the ones on Super NES ( Butouden 2 & 3 ).
The games add a lot of random value to battles( Like budokai 3's Dragon Rush ), whatever you do, if you receive or do a combo, you will have to choose a button, in a Paper/Scissor/Rock fashion.
A, beat B, B beat C, C beat A, etc ... which is very frustrating but can enable a noob to whoop your ass if he's lucky enough.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2011)

Wait, so combat is falling back on luck again? That's really retarded.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 1, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Played the demo today in Japan Expo paris.
> Two player mode.
> Overall this is very different from Raging Blast.
> I couldn't figure what to do. It seems like a Close range fighting game because as far as I saw it, there are not a lot of option during range game.
> ...


 not good news.. smh


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2011)

It's awful news. That's almost a complete deal breaker for me, it almost ruined Budokai 3 for me.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, I did enjoy Dragonrush in Budokai 3.. or rather, it didn't bother me as mutch as it could..

But more of those 'luck based' actions doesnt sound that good


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2011)

Dragon Rush _would have_ been good if it relied on skill instead of chance.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 1, 2011)

That's about what I could get, since I had no clue what buttons do or don't.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jul 1, 2011)

Bring back the hyperbolic time chamber!


----------



## Majinvergil (Jul 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]HYChRClkBM8[/YOUTUBE]

 storymode will look beast.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 1, 2011)

Majinvergil said:


> [YOUTUBE]HYChRClkBM8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> storymode will look beast.



Seems like Nuns1 boss battles to me.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 1, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Dragon Rush _would have_ been good if it relied on skill instead of chance.



Agreed.
Though one thing, like Dragon rush mode, doesnt really bother me that much.
But several would definitely take some fun out of the game for me 



Majinvergil said:


> [YOUTUBE]HYChRClkBM8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> storymode will look beast.



I do hope so


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jul 1, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Seems like *Nuns1 boss battles *to me.


NUNS1 was not the first game to get quick time events boss battles my friend


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 1, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Played the demo today in Japan Expo paris.
> Two player mode.
> Overall this is very different from Raging Blast.
> I couldn't figure what to do. It seems like a Close range fighting game because as far as I saw it, there are not a lot of option during range game.
> ...


Well, that sounds like complete crap.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jul 1, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Well, that sounds like complete crap.


Not crap shit absolute shit


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 1, 2011)

Now you know they do this to piss us off or something.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2011)

I will never comprehend why they're so self-destructive. It's like they sat down and said "progress is going too well. Our fan's are actually getting excited. What can we do to eff things up".


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jul 1, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I will never comprehend why they're so self-destructive. It's like they sat down and said "progress is going too well. Our fan's are actually getting excited. What can we do to eff things up".


I got it lets add Cinematics during combos!


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 1, 2011)

And add an even _worse_ chance system they had in Budokai 3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Played the demo today in Japan Expo paris.
> Two player mode.
> Overall this is very different from Raging Blast.
> I couldn't figure what to do. It seems like a Close range fighting game because as far as I saw it, there are not a lot of option during range game.
> ...



why?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 1, 2011)

And there goes everything


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 1, 2011)

Lol @ the combat.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Lol @ the combat.



sad part that there's none..

i will still try the demo though..


----------



## ssjsuperman (Jul 1, 2011)

looks like everyone just lost hope that was fast.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 1, 2011)

What's there to be hopeful for?

The sad thing is they got the battle damage right, the destruction looks great, it's just the gameplay now.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 1, 2011)

hmm sad.. I think japanese devs have the wrong idea of qte, everygame uses this tactic now, No one is trying to attain cinematic perferction without them. I blame GOW series.

jap devs go like,ohh god of war sold very good, westerners must love qte, lets make one with them.
so now destruction n gameplay, have to choose.. so I say nay


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 1, 2011)

[DAILYMOTION]xjnmip_japan-expo-2011-dragon-ball-z-ultimate-tenkaichi-trailer_videogames[/DAILYMOTION]

[DAILYMOTION]xjnm18_japan-expo-2011-dragon-ball-z-ultimate-tenkaichi-live-demo-1_videogames[/DAILYMOTION]

[DAILYMOTION]xjnlnv_japan-expo-2011-dragon-ball-z-ultimate-tenkaichi-live-demo-2_videogames[/DAILYMOTION]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2011)

QTE are fine.. but to pause or slow down gameplay for it is stupid.. i wanna dodge the kamehameha coming at me with my own self controlling the character.. i wanna utilize my long range character my own way.. 

and that rock,paper, scissors thing is just beyond idiotic.. i mean mashing mini-games alone are frustrating.. but for your attacks now to depend on luck? no thanx.. 


i want to defeat my opponent cuz i am better than him/her.. not cuz i am lucky..


----------



## Scizor (Jul 1, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> [DAILYMOTION]xjnmip_japan-expo-2011-dragon-ball-z-ultimate-tenkaichi-trailer_videogames[/DAILYMOTION]
> 
> [DAILYMOTION]xjnm18_japan-expo-2011-dragon-ball-z-ultimate-tenkaichi-live-demo-1_videogames[/DAILYMOTION]
> 
> [DAILYMOTION]xjnlnv_japan-expo-2011-dragon-ball-z-ultimate-tenkaichi-live-demo-2_videogames[/DAILYMOTION]



I'm still skeptical about the gameplay, but the story mode does look fun.


----------



## firefist (Jul 1, 2011)

gameplay looks horrible.
graphics and effects look horrible.
boss battle looks boring. repetitive and qte's.

sad that the dbz games had their gameplay peak last gen and graphically still are outmatched by burst limit.
just port zenkai battle royal you fools.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 1, 2011)

The sad thing is i will still buy this game


----------



## firefist (Jul 1, 2011)

stop it. go pirate it or buy it cheap n used.


a dbz game shall only be worth to buy from retail again when:

It fixes its horrendous slow gameplay.
It works on the graphics and fx. Budokai 3 managed beautiful beams and Burst limit was a good next step.
It finally adds a more interactive battlefield that lets one destroy pretty much anything, not just single fucking mountains. Budokai stages were really something else.
It starts to have some new presentations of special attacks (showing the same attack from a different, more dynamic angle doesnt count).
It stops using non flying characters in a game where you fly for 95%.
It gives you actual cutscenes.
The story mode changes from "general dbz" to "character specific storytelling (like the supersonic games). HOW OFTEN DO WE NEED TO PLAY THROUGH THE STORY AGAIN? WE WATCHED IT, WE READ IT, WE PLAYED THROUGH IT. 
It stops luring you with new what if ssj modes.
It stops thinking more characters = better.
It finally releases a pc port. Srsly Japan, dont you have any of those or have you all abandoned computers and switched to smarthphones?
It turns the beam and energy attacks into a supportive role, not enabling it to turn into a "lets charge for 3 seconds all span some supers".

Calling this ultimate Tenkaichi is a joke.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Played the demo today in Japan Expo paris.
> Two player mode.
> Overall this is very different from Raging Blast.
> I couldn't figure what to do. It seems like a Close range fighting game because as far as I saw it, there are not a lot of option during range game.
> ...





What the fuck is this? Making combat LUCK based? As the Miz would say, "Really"??? Fucking really? Pretty much nobody liked this bullshit in DBZ Budokai 3 and nobody's definitely gonna like it now. And even then, at least that Rock Paper Scissors bullshit was only in Dragon rush, not practically the entire *battles*.

And freezing a character during an huge blast being fired is retarded.  I should be able to freely move if I wanted to. What are they trying to do, make the game practically turnbased? God, this game may be possibly worse than DBZ Sagas. Instead of calling it Ultimate Tenkaichi, how about calling it Abysmal Tenkaichi?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey, how did you guys like DBZ Burst Limit? I'm thinking of picking it up. It looks like it's pretty good.

Plus SSJ2 Trunks... bamf.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 1, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> When someone fire a huge blast, you can choose what to do, dodge, deflect, counter or block. Basically your character can't move when you receive a super move.


This doesn't sound bad.
You can choose what you do right? Sounds like getting shot at in BT3 without the ability to move, not a problem, just dodge it.


> The games add a lot of random value to battles( Like budokai 3's Dragon Rush ), whatever you do, if you receive or do a combo, you will have to choose a button, in a Paper/Scissor/Rock fashion.


 Wut.
Rock paper scissors?
The fuck.
Have they been chilling with Sakurai?

They should've just ported Zenkai then.


----------



## Jaga (Jul 1, 2011)

Si posted 6 new . The vid below shows energy blast clashes confirmed! there's like a meter that decides who wins. and then after there done the stage looks pretty wrecked which is wicked cool!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsHJ3WYJaMg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 1, 2011)

Games looks like it's all flash little substance.
When I saw that instant vanishing attack shit I knew something was off.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 1, 2011)

Jaga said:


> Si posted 6 new . The vid below shows energy blast clashes confirmed! there's like a meter that decides who wins. and then after there done the stage looks pretty wrecked which is wicked cool!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsHJ3WYJaMg[/YOUTUBE]



 The gameplay man. I don't know. I am not liking that. Roster,Graphic and some interesting elements are a plus but the gameplay.....I want to control my character more than that.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 1, 2011)

If they just gave you full control, the game would be great.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 1, 2011)

Might as well called it Dragonball Aged.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 1, 2011)

The more I watch gameplay, I feel that they went back to this.


----------



## sanx021 (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## ensoriki (Jul 2, 2011)

These guys are shit.
Story mode seems like it will be fun.
VS. Sounds and looks like it's going to be retarded but flashy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 2, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> These guys are shit.
> Story mode seems like it will be fun.
> VS. Sounds and looks like it's going to be retarded but flashy.


 I think is time for Spike to go.. DBZ needs a new developer company. They did good with BT series but man downhill after that.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 2, 2011)

This is the problem with these graphic whore companies and shit.
Focus too much on flash and looks and forget it's a god damn game.

Make GT characters playable but not Oozaru...this is some grade A bullshit.
What kind of Tenkaichi game is this?

Go get me Zenkai.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 2, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> This is the problem with these graphic whore companies and shit.
> Focus too much on flash and looks and forget it's a god damn game.
> 
> Make GT characters playable but not Oozaru...this is some grade A bullshit.
> ...


 I think they are using the Tenkaichi name to sell more copies, which is sad. Tenkaichi Brand is going downhill with this game if the gameplay it is what we see.. Why I think that? Because they Know the Ranging Blast name/brand would not sell.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 2, 2011)

It's stupid to use that branding though if it doesn't play like the branding as then you just turn people off when they see tenkaichi.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 2, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> It's stupid to use that branding though if it doesn't play like the branding as then you just turn people off when they see tenkaichi.


 Yeah it is stupid but if you want a lot of the fans that left because of RB series, you need to do this for them to comeback and buy dbz games, it is a must to use imo. What really bug me is that like you said it doesn't play like any previous Tenkaichi game. I watched a lot of videos already and man I regret saying that I was happy with the name because I can see why they named like that.  They are going to add a great amount of content tho.. I am going to play the demo before I say anything else about the gameplay..


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 2, 2011)

Can they put some good characters in this time instead of stupid ones no one uses?

Like take out some of the Ginyu Force, Babidi, Apple, etc. 

Add: Lord Yao, Bio Broly, AboCado, General Rilldo, etc.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 2, 2011)

I don't think they'll ever get it right.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 2, 2011)

Game looks ass like i expected. Cutscenes all over the gameplay. No sign of ACTUAL gameplay. Will probably have a fuckton of characters too all with the same animations of attack and the same movesets. 

But it doesn't matter because most of you will still buy it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 2, 2011)

with this much lack-luster vareity in gameplay.. they should have well over 200+ characters..


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 2, 2011)

Khris said:


> with this much lack-luster vareity in gameplay.. they should have well over 200+ characters..



You'll get to play Goku Jr's son, Goku X! Who has discovered the mysteries of SSJ5!!!!!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 2, 2011)

Dragon Ball QTE Tenkaichi !


----------



## slickcat (Jul 2, 2011)

gameplay, is very stupid all flash no substance, basically its all scripted,hvent picked a dbz game since tenkaichi 3,and trust me this is no ultimate and as usual ppl promote the devs to create more shit by buying the game.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 2, 2011)

I stopped caring after Budokai 3


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 2, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I don't think they'll ever get it right.



They could've just made a Tenkaichi 4 and add more destruction and attack animations/moves.

All the flash wasn't needed. Just fucking up their game.

Srsly take tenkaichi 3 and say "well a lot of these characters play the same...lets just put them in and make them not play the same"
It would've been an improvement and calling it tenkaichi wouldn't of been BS.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jul 2, 2011)

Why don't they just make a T3 port 

How fucking hard is it to make a good DBZ game. They always have to fuck the games up with some stupid shit.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2011)

God only knows. It's sad really, I swear they're deliberately making crap.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 2, 2011)

They're making this shit because they know since it's got the name Dragonball Z on it that people'll just buy this regardless of the quality. We all should know by now that Dragonball  Z games is Japan's Madden. Nearly every DBZ game that has been made this past decade has been made every year, just like the Madden series. Maybe if the people creating these games actually took out two years worth of time(Or maybe more) to actually create the game, it'd actually be great. Instead, they just wanna keep on milking the series dry. Oh, and it doesn't help that they don't wanna listen to what the fans want.

On another note, if this is Spike's last DBZ game being made, who do you guys want to be the next developers for future DBZ games?


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 2, 2011)

Why people are like "This is the most awesome DBZ game I've ever seen!" Is beyond me.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 2, 2011)

3rd day for me in japan expo.
I could figure some more stuff.
There is a spirit gauge that goes up as you combo.
When the spirit gauge is full enough, you can use a blast attack.
That means blast attacks like Kamehameha are only available when you combo enough.


----------



## XxX yellowflash 47 XxX (Jul 2, 2011)

Godku said:


> I was actually hoping for a RB3...with GT characters and a proper story mode. Damn. RB1 was crap, RB2 was decent and they always make the third the best so I was looking forward to RB3. BT3 is still the best DBZ game to date, which is sad really. It's been 5 years since that game and they haven't produced the goods, hope this is the one.



i agree it had the most playable characters then anyother fighting game i think they should make a dbz game after DB GT and goku comes back from his training at the end of gt and brand new foes come to be


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 2, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> They're making this shit because they know since it's got the name Dragonball Z on it that people'll just buy this regardless of the quality. We all should know by now that Dragonball  Z games is Japan's Madden. Nearly every DBZ game that has been made this past decade has been made every year, just like the Madden series. Maybe if the people creating these games actually took out two years worth of time(Or maybe more) to actually create the game, it'd actually be great. Instead, they just wanna keep on milking the series dry. Oh, and it doesn't help that they don't wanna listen to what the fans want.


They should've Copy n Pasted BT3 and just work there way up from there



> On another note, if this is Spike's last DBZ game being made, who do you guys want to be the next developers for future DBZ games?


Tales of studio 
Tales of games already feel like fighting games turned into rpgs to me.
You'd probably have much more varied fighting styles...until the second game where then everyone feels like the first game 




Yagami1211 said:


> 3rd day for me in japan expo.
> I could figure some more stuff.
> There is a spirit gauge that goes up as you combo.
> When the spirit gauge is full enough, you can use a blast attack.
> That means black attacks like Kamehameha are only available when you combo enough.


So specials are basically combo finishers.
Yet you can charge your Ki to use them as well.
Outside of the weird can't move stuff sounds same old same old.



XxX yellowflash 47 XxX said:


> i think they should make a dbz game* after DB GT* and goku comes back from his training at the end of gt and brand new foes come to be


Hell fucking no.
More like they should create a DB GT rewrite storyline where DB GT doesn't suck.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> 3rd day for me in japan expo.
> I could figure some more stuff.
> There is a spirit gauge that goes up as you combo.
> When the spirit gauge is full enough, you can use a blast attack.
> That means black attacks like Kamehameha are only available when you combo enough.



Yep, it's official. I'm not buying.


----------



## firefist (Jul 2, 2011)

thats a good element though.


not saying its not the best but atleast they try to make you use more combos instead of beam spamage.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2011)

Let noobs spam beams. Good players can overcome that anyway.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 2, 2011)

Yeah but then once the combo/spirit gauge is full then what?
That retarded looking shit is what happens.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 2, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> 3rd day for me in japan expo.
> I could figure some more stuff.
> There is a spirit gauge that goes up as you combo.
> When the spirit gauge is full enough, you can use a blast attack.
> That means blast attacks like Kamehameha are only available when you combo enough.



more restriction


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 2, 2011)

Guys, how good is burst limit?


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 2, 2011)

I wouldn't waste money on it.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jul 3, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> 3rd day for me in japan expo.
> I could figure some more stuff.
> There is a spirit gauge that goes up as you combo.
> When the spirit gauge is full enough, you can use a blast attack.
> *That means blast attacks like Kamehameha are only available when you combo enough*.


I knew there had to be something behind those beautiful and destructive attacks. Well, I've lost my hype. Definitely not getting this game anymore.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 3, 2011)

just release  Budokai 3 on XBLA and PSN so you can be done with it; never have to make a DBZ game again.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 3, 2011)

Yeah.. I'm not sure if I'm going to buy this game anymore


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jul 3, 2011)

so this game is trash then?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 4, 2011)

I wonder if there'll ever put the piccolo jr saga into a game. Right now they only have up to king piccolo and for wii


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jul 4, 2011)

DBZ games also need better background music like in the old SNES games.


----------



## firefist (Jul 4, 2011)

Dbgohan08 said:


> I wonder if there'll ever put the piccolo jr saga into a game. Right now they only have up to king piccolo and for wii



check the ds game attack of the saiyans.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 4, 2011)

I meant console version


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 4, 2011)

Might as well just make a DB console game.

DBZ is getting boring anyway.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 5, 2011)

i want a 3rd person game where you start from the meeting with bulma all the way to gt, with a versus mode like tenkaichi 3


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jul 5, 2011)

Fuck it I just want a budokai HD remix with online play


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2011)

Which game is better out of these two, in your opinion:

DBZ Burst limit or Raging Blast 2?

I looked at Burst limit in the store today, and it actually looked quite good, imo..


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 5, 2011)

So tough, they both get boring pretty quick.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> So tough, they both get boring pretty quick.



Ah, I see. =/

I guess I can use my 20 bucks more wisely, then ^^


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 13, 2011)

Some more news on this game.



> FEATURES
> Complete Character Creation & Customization – Appearance and attributes can be customized such as model body, face, hair, attire, fi ghting style and more! Additionally fi ghting style and special moves can be selected.
> 
> 
> ...







Apparently there will actually be a create a character feature, but I wouldn't jump to conclusions so soon.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2011)

D-Did... did you just say... _character creation...?_












*DID YOU JUST SAY CHARACTER CREATION?!?!?!?!*


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 13, 2011)

yes he did


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 13, 2011)

Can I make a black character?
No?
Fuck it.

If the Gameplay were were told about is actually false and it's kick ass I'm back on board, but im not jumping on board to just make some asian kid. The whole cast is asian kids and aliens.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 13, 2011)

Everything about this game sounds boss but the gameplay looks horrible. So I wonder.


----------



## DanE (Jul 13, 2011)

my give a damn meter just went from a 3 to a 10


----------



## Scizor (Jul 13, 2011)

So, as it stands now:

Bad gameplay+character creation..

I'm not sold, yet =/


----------



## firefist (Jul 13, 2011)

character creation wont save the horrid gameplay.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 13, 2011)

character creation? and we're back again..


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 13, 2011)

Scizor said:


> So, as it stands now:
> 
> Bad gameplay+character creation..
> 
> I'm not sold, yet =/


Yes


Firefist said:


> character creation wont save the horrid gameplay.


Yes


Khris said:


> character creation? and we're back again..


No


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 13, 2011)

If only this game have BT3 gameplay... if only... >_<


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Jul 13, 2011)

Vino said:


> I stopped caring after Budokai 3


I second this
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsHJ3WYJaMg[/YOUTUBE]
shit looks wack...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 13, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> No



oh yes.. believe me.. over the span of 9+ years of people tracking dbz game.. all i heard was character creation.. no matter how shitty the gameplay is.. character creation will sell.. i am betting my balls on this..


----------



## DanE (Jul 13, 2011)

I just want to make a character and make him go super saiyan.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 13, 2011)

Budokai Tenkaichi 3 is still the best


----------



## Hollow Prince (Jul 13, 2011)

The Black Goku returns.... I'm sold!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 21, 2011)

*Dragon Ball Z: Ultimate Tenkaichi Goku vs Janemba Boss Gameplay*



> The first day of Comic Con has arrived and our friend SaiyanGrilz has sent us some new Dragon Ball Z: Ultimate Tenkaichi game play videos! The first one is Goku vs Janemba boss gameplay and the two after are Goku vs Vegeta! With this exciting event going in in San Diego, CA, we’re sure many more exciting footage is headed our way this weekend!



You can view the gameplay videos 

*Source:* 

_______________________________________________

*New Dragon Ball Z: Ultimate Tenkaichi Screens and Trailer*



> Namco Bandia Games America has released a brand new trailer along with 10 new screenshots for Dragon Ball Z: Ultimate Tenkaichi! The trailer features furious combos while the screenshots feature Goku, Vegeta, Frieza, and Captain Ginyu!
> 
> Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi, formerly known as Dragon Ball Game Project Age 2011, is a 3D fighting game in development by Spike. The game features upgraded graphics from previous DBZ games, destrucuble battle fields, an enhanced story mode, and an accessible battle system that allows gamers to enjoy fast-pasted Dragon Ball Z action! Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi is scheduled to be released October 25 in North America and October 28th in Europe for the Microsoft Xbox 360 and Sony PlayStation 3. To learn more about the game, check out prior posts



You can view the trailer and screenshots 

*Source:*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 21, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *Dragon Ball Z: Ultimate Tenkaichi Goku vs Janemba Boss Gameplay*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 this is not a new trailer.... you own me some cookies. lol


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2011)

Quick time events. Quick time events errywhere


----------



## Scizor (Jul 21, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> this is not a new trailer.... you own me some cookies. lol



It was posted July 21st (today).

I'm just the messenger.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 21, 2011)

Scizor said:


> It was posted July 21st (today).
> 
> I'm just the messenger.



yeah lol... I saw that. hmm


----------



## Jaga (Jul 21, 2011)

i don't think we can create our own characters by the way the namco bandai dude says it in this interview. just like change clothes and hair styles for the already existing characters


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 22, 2011)

I dont mind QTE's. But it looks like too much Rock paper scissors...looks decent as of right now. Ill get it when its 20-30 bucks.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 22, 2011)

Jaga said:


> i don't think we can create our own characters by the way the namco bandai dude says it in this interview. just like change clothes and hair styles for the already existing characters



It seems more like alternate version or costume creation. Now you can understand why in trailers goku has a shirt with symbols and yet his pants from androids arc and his belt isn't hanging. Also when goku is shirtless and has those pants as well, when usually when you pick the original costume he just goes to his blue shirt when he gets battle damaged.



Stunna said:


> Quick time events. Quick time events errywhere



I know they seem annoying to me too but i guess they're trying to make it feel more true. I mean characters wouldn't just stand there and do nothing yet this is a game not the anime/manga.


Also the combo system might help people now. I mean before you would have to say "it's power up time" when you were playing with others or they would say it to you(at least in my experience) My question is have they completely taken out powering up?


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 22, 2011)

My Wishlist[New Characters to be added to old ones]:

DB~ King Piccolo[Old], King Piccolo[Young], Monster Carrot, Buyon, Major Metallitron, Pirate Robot, Assistant Black, Assistant Black[Mecha Suit], Monster Gurumes, Lucifer, King Horn, Terror, Sky Dragon, Shula 

DBZ~ Princess Snake[Base form], Princess Snake[snake form], Yetti, Dr. Kochin, Medamatcha, Pui Pui, Yakon, Bio Broly, Mariako, Meta Cooler[Wires], Soba, Ozotto, Arqua, Froug, Abo/Kabo, Aka

DBGT~ Oceanus Shenron, Eis Shenron, Haze Shenron, Rage Shenron[All Forms], Naturon Shenron[All Forms], Lord Luud, General Rilldo, Commander Nezi, Sigma Force Cannon, Ledgic, Mutchy Mutchy, Lord Yao, Goku Jr., Zoonama 

The ones crossed out are Giant Characters[potential boss fights] that I hope one day will be playable!


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 23, 2011)

Jaga said:


> i don't think we can create our own characters by the way the namco bandai dude says it in this interview. just like change clothes and hair styles for the already existing characters




Too good to be true eh?

In this , the op has basically confirmed what you've stated... It's not character creation, but sadly character customization.

On another note, reading that thread got me thinking... At first, I didn't really like this because of how much QTE's are in, but at the same time I have been wanting an actual fun DBZ game made, and if this game truly delivers on the fun factor, well that's enough for me. I'm not that much of an competitive person and if I want to play an game that takes skill then I'd go play SSF4.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 23, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> Too good to be true eh?
> 
> In this , the op has basically confirmed what you've stated... It's not character creation, but sadly character customization.
> 
> On another note, reading that thread got me thinking... At first, I didn't really like this because of how much QTE's are in, but at the same time I have been wanting an actual fun DBZ game made, and if this game truly delivers on the fun factor, well that's enough for me. I'm not that much of an competitive person and if I want to play an game that takes skill then I'd go play SSF4.


 good point but still I want to play DBZ games with some skills level because it can be done. I love BT3 high level play and RB... RB2 didn't have any and this game looks like is for the casual and not for the hardcore DBZ fans who plays the game with skills in mind.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

This is the ultimate Tenkaichi, right?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> This is the ultimate Tenkaichi, right?



no, this is the ultimate QTE fighter ..


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 24, 2011)

Well, character creation would be awesome, but I'm actually content with character costumization, too.

It's better than nothing at all, imo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Thanks.



no problem dude :33 

good thing character creation isn't in.. it would make me buy this piece of crap


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 24, 2011)

Character customization can be good. Hopefully they take the ideas of the capsules from other tenkichi's and make it so Goku or whoever, can use any 5 moves (or however many) you want. Like Special Beam Cannon or Final Flash. And if you could make him wear Piccolo's turban. Things like that can be great.

Maybe take it up a notch and not just limit it to canon clothing, maybe Goku can wear boxing gloves. Just the option to have things like that.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2011)

Wait, it's customization, not creation? Ugh, my interest is dwindling again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Character customization can be good. Hopefully they take the ideas of the capsules from other tenkichi's and make it so Goku or whoever, can use any 5 moves (or however many) you want. Like Special Beam Cannon or Final Flash. And if you could make him wear Piccolo's turban. Things like that can be great.
> 
> Maybe take it up a notch and not just limit it to canon clothing, maybe Goku can wear boxing gloves. Just the option to have things like that.



because of limitation and balancing issues.. you're probably gonna only get color swaps and multiple costumes.. and probably damaged clothing for every character.. thats the best they can do the way i see it..


----------



## TheWon (Jul 25, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> good point but still I want to play DBZ games with some skills level because it can be done. I love BT3 high level play and RB... RB2 didn't have any and this game looks like is for the casual and not for the hardcore DBZ fans who plays the game with skills in mind.



Agreed! BT3 in the hands of a pro is godly! Once I saw the quick time events, it just killed my desire to even learn more about the game.


----------



## Helix (Jul 25, 2011)

I think they tried to do everything so far with these Dragon Ball Z games. What's left to do? Make it feel and play more like the anime. Anyway, that was the feeling I got when watching the gameplay videos for Ultimate Tenkaichi. The visuals are stunning, and the fighting sequences really feel like the anime. By having a more cinematic feel, the game will suffer in the gameplay department, which is plagued with QTEs and rock-paper-scissor mechanics. 

I really like the style of this game, but it may not be the most competitive fighting game that will be released (aside: do people really play DBZ games competitively?). I am still interested in it anyway. Whether it'll be a day one buy or not? I don't know.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 25, 2011)

I think the current DBZ games are doing too much. It should be simple.

At the moment the only DBZ game I like playing is Shin Budokai 2.

I'm not so sure I will buy this anymore.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 25, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Character customization can be good.
> Maybe take it up a notch and not just limit it to canon clothing, maybe Goku can wear boxing gloves. Just the option to have things like that.



Exactly this^

Though I personally wouldn't like, for example, Goku with Final flash, the non-canon clothing's a good idea, imo.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 25, 2011)

TheWon said:


> Agreed! BT3 in the hands of a pro is godly! Once I saw the quick time events, it just killed my desire to even learn more about the game.


 I love RB high level play even tho the engine had problems, it was a step to the right direction. Cancels system was a good idea but with a problem, it was not balanced..

Look some of my footage of RB high level.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jul 25, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Wait, it's customization, not creation? Ugh, my interest is dwindling again.


From the new interview, It was said you could customize characters. I didn't hear anything about creating though...


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My favorite game is Tenkaichi 3 simply because they basically made the characters and you got to control them and fly with them anywhere you want. Raging Blast was confusing as hell to me.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 26, 2011)

*Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi Broly vs Cell*



> The 2011 San Diego Comic Con has come and gone, but that doesn’t mean the excitement has to end. YouTube user AchillesTheHedgehog has posted a video featuring a fight between the legendary Super Saiyan Broly vs Perfect Cell!
> 
> We also found a video that we don’t recall seeing from Japan Expo, which took place earlier this month. The fight is between Super Saiyan Goku and a Saibamen
> 
> Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi, formerly known as Dragon Ball Game Project Age 2011, is a 3D fighting game in development by Spike. The game features upgraded graphics from previous DBZ games, destrucuble battle fields, an enhanced story mode, and an accessible battle system that allows gamers to enjoy fast-pasted Dragon Ball Z action! Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi is scheduled to be released October 25 in North America and October 28th in Europe for the Microsoft Xbox 360 and Sony PlayStation 3.



You can watch the videos .

*Source:*


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 26, 2011)

I am not a fan of Spike. They already said they hate to add Anime-only characters, which gets me mad..


----------



## DanE (Jul 26, 2011)

I wouldnt mind if they add fictional characters or create your own characters, lets be honest beating Frieza is getting old.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 26, 2011)

So they add every single movie/OVA villain, even henchmen, but they cannot add Bio-Broly, Abo/Kado/Aka, Lord Yao, King Gurumes, and Lucifer?


----------



## DanE (Jul 26, 2011)

Still most of the game content will be the same, that would feel like some dlc.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 26, 2011)

They should look through everything DB, DBZ, and DBGT and start picking good characters out of there.


----------



## DanE (Jul 26, 2011)

I still think a good character creation system and a solid battle system would solve this.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jul 26, 2011)

Helix said:


> but it may not be the most competitive fighting game that will be released (aside: do people really play DBZ games competitively?).



Super DBZ says hi. That's how you make a DBZ game. Trying to make it like the anime is just stupid. You can't make teleporting, beam spam and flying around in huge areas fun in a video game with the limitations and laziness developers have nowadays. Better off just making a traditional 2D fighter.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

Super Dragon Ball Z was retarded. Worst DBZ game I've ever played. After Taiketsu.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 26, 2011)

This shit is stupid.
Honestly they should've stuck with the normal tenkaichi formula and improved it by adding more variety to movesets so not every character felt the same.
Instead they pull this shit, for what.
The Tenkaichi formula was almost perfect it suffered from having too much copy n pasting of movesets, balance issues and not having everything be destructible. Also I wanted a story mode you can walk in, but they took that shit out in tenkaichi like some bitches.

Now you get this game, and it's DBZ QTE how the fuck you supposed to dig that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> Super DBZ says hi. That's how you make a DBZ game. Trying to make it like the anime is just stupid. You can't make teleporting, beam spam and flying around in huge areas fun in a video game with the limitations and laziness developers have nowadays. Better off just making a traditional 2D fighter.



super dbz? no thanx..

i would much rather have a polished budokai 3(infinite world/burst limit) with a deeper fighting system.. 

Budokai 3 was very competitive.. GT characters ruined it though..


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 26, 2011)

Super DBZ wasn't bad at all. O__o;;

But I agree, Budokai 3 is the best DBZ game hands down and also, Ultimate Tenkaichi looks like shit.

If people calls Super DBZ the worse DBZ, they haven't played Sagas. Heck, even Final Bout was slightly better.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 26, 2011)

Super DBZ sucked...bad.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 26, 2011)

Sagas was shit though.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jul 27, 2011)

Khris said:


> super dbz? no thanx..
> 
> i would much rather have a polished budokai 3(infinite world/burst limit) with a deeper fighting system..
> 
> Budokai 3 was very competitive.. GT characters ruined it though..



Not gonna happen. The budokai series is too button mash oriented for it to ever be polished. Nothing competitive about Budokai 3 other than who can mash the fastest in a cinematic cutscene. 

Super DBZ was the definitive DBZ fighting game and they probably won't make another one since all of you would rather have everyone fly around and button mash the same 5 animations.

None of you knows what makes a good DBZ fighting game which is why you're getting this stupid piece of shit.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 27, 2011)

Like you know any better


----------



## Scizor (Jul 27, 2011)

I agree Budokai 3 was an awesome DBZ game.

But infinite world was just as good, if not better, imo.
So, imo, infinite world is the best DBZ game to date.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jul 27, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Like you know any better



I know all your wanking to the budokai series has gave us nothing but garbage games like Raging Blast and Ultimate Budokai. That style of gameplay can only go so far. It fully evolved at the 2nd or 3rd installment. Its time to move on to a more traditional style of gameplay and leave all the silly cinematics and "DBZ FEEL" for a later date when it can be accomplished without the gameplay feeling like shovelware garbage people bought just because it had DBZ characters.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't know about anyone else, but I don't care for a traditional fighting DBZ game. If I wanted traditional, I'd play Tekken or Street Fighter. I play DBZ to emulate the show: blow stuff up and look good doing it.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I don't care for a traditional fighting DBZ game. If I wanted traditional, I'd play Tekken or Street Fighter. I play DBZ to emulate the show: blow stuff up and look good doing it.



Yeah, but DBZ games still need to follow somewhat the fundamentals of a fighting game. 

UT looks like uber shit. Shitty overload of QTE, shitty camera changes from free-roam to a 2D form.

Shit, I say.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 27, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> Yeah, but DBZ games still need to follow somewhat the fundamentals of a fighting game.
> 
> UT looks like uber shit. Shitty overload of QTE, shitty camera changes from free-roam to a 2D form.
> 
> Shit, I say.


 one more sad thing about UT is that it is using the Tenkaichi Brand.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2011)

I agree, UT looks really retarded with that rock paper scissors bull.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> Not gonna happen. The budokai series is too button mash oriented for it to ever be polished. Nothing competitive about Budokai 3 other than who can mash the fastest in a cinematic cutscene.
> 
> Super DBZ was the definitive DBZ fighting game and they probably won't make another one since all of you would rather have everyone fly around and button mash the same 5 animations.
> 
> None of you knows what makes a good DBZ fighting game which is why you're getting this stupid piece of shit.



cinematic moves aside.. it was pretty competitive.. and quite technical as well.. 

you really can't confine dbz characters to 2d fighting.. it wont stay true to the series.. which people like, thats why they play the games 

erm.. budokai can be polished.. they can even use a 8-button layout.. budokai was out best bet, fast paced and still depended on close-range combat..


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jul 27, 2011)

Khris said:


> cinematic moves aside.. it was pretty competitive.. and quite technical as well..
> 
> you really can't confine dbz characters to 2d fighting.



Super DBZ did it and it turned out great. 



> it wont stay true to the series.. which people like, thats why they play the games



Well they're getting that with Ultimate Budokai. It was never said getting the DBZ experience would mean you'd get a good game.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 27, 2011)

Inifite World was good, but I wasn't crazy about the characters in it, or the lack of free roaming.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 27, 2011)

Khris said:


> erm.. budokai can be polished.. they can even use a 8-button layout.. budokai was out best bet, fast paced and still depended on close-range combat..



Wasn't a 8-button layout controller released for Budokai 3?

I can't find it, but I remember it had Dabura on it.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 6, 2011)

*Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi Box Art*



> Namco Bandai Games has today released the European box art for Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi! Well, supposed box art. Namco Bandai has the word “provisional” written on it, so we suspect there could be a change before the game’s release in October. We’re still waiting for the North American and Japanese box arts, but when Namco Bandai releases those, we hope to have them for you!
> 
> Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi, formerly known as Dragon Ball Game Project Age 2011, is a 3D fighting game in development by Spike. The game features upgraded graphics from previous DBZ games, destrucuble battle fields, an enhanced story mode, and an accessible battle system that allows gamers to enjoy fast-pasted Dragon Ball Z action! Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi is scheduled to be released October 25 in North America and October 28th in Europe for the Microsoft Xbox 360 and Sony PlayStation 3.



You can watch the boxart 

*Source:*


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 6, 2011)

Hope it turns out good. Seen some gameplay wasn't impressed.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 6, 2011)

This game is the biggest piece of shit I've ever seen, they've taken milking this series to ridiculous levels.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 6, 2011)

That box art is nasty, but in a good way. Too bad the game itself is nasty in a bad way.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Aug 6, 2011)

Random image of super saiyan goku sums up the majority of DBZ video game covers.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 6, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> Random image of super saiyan goku sums up the majority of DBZ video game covers.


I think these are the 2 best DBZ game cover-art.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 6, 2011)

BT2, I always loved that art, and it has the best music in it.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 7, 2011)

*Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi Scan Shows Bardock vs Frieza*



> A brand new scan of Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi from Shonen Jump has been released! It features what looks to be a story mode boss battle between Bardock vs Frieza! Also shown are Gohan vs Cell, and Ape Vegeta. Lastly, if you take at the top left of the scan, it looks like we’ll be able to fly around to different places! Could this be a confirmation of free-roam?! We sure hope so! Spike may just be giving us fans what we want!
> 
> Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi, formerly known as Dragon Ball Game Project Age 2011, is a 3D fighting game in development by Spike. The game features upgraded graphics from previous DBZ games, destrucuble battle fields, an enhanced story mode, and an accessible battle system that allows gamers to enjoy fast-pasted Dragon Ball Z action! Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi is scheduled to be released October 25 in North America and October 28th in Europe for the Microsoft Xbox 360 and Sony PlayStation 3.



You can check out the scan 

*Source: *


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 7, 2011)

I see some of that flying around like in BT2 at the top, looks lame as always.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes, Bardock!


----------



## Stunna (Aug 7, 2011)

Throw all the news you want at me, but as long as it still plays like rock-paper-scissors, I'm out.

_Especially_ if we're still not getting 150+ characters.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 7, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Throw all the news you want at me, but as long as it still plays like rock-paper-scissors, I'm out.
> 
> _Especially_ if we're still not getting 150+ characters.


The majority of them were garbage though.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 7, 2011)

>Tenkaichi 3


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 7, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> BT2, I always loved that art, and it has the best music in it.



NO, FINAL BOUT, had the best music.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 7, 2011)

Well, I am playing it right now.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Aug 7, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Throw all the news you want at me, but as long as it still plays like rock-paper-scissors, I'm out.
> 
> _Especially_ if we're still not getting 150+ characters.



Agreed. The whole fighting engine being operated via this rock-paper-scissors system is troublesome. Maybe if it was a small part, but its the _entire_ engine...


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 7, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> NO, FINAL BOUT, had the best music.


Final Bout was the biggest piece of shit I've ever played and the music was just as bad., I'd even play Ultimate 22 or Sagas over that.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 7, 2011)

Your a little late bro. Scizor already posted this.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 7, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Your a little late bro. Scizor already posted this.



Missed it, my bad. 



Stunna said:


> Throw all the news you want at me, but as long as it still plays like rock-paper-scissors, I'm out.
> 
> _Especially_ if we're still not getting 150+ characters.



It probably won't change your mind that much but the Rock Paper Scissors mechanic is temporarily gone when entering some kind of hyper mode.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 7, 2011)

This game still looks meh to me. Gameplay still an issue.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 8, 2011)

You know what, they really have that backwards. I swear they must be autistic or something if they're _making the good gameplay temporary._ They have finally and completely lost their shit.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 8, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> This game still looks meh to me. Gameplay still an issue.





Stunna said:


> You know what, they really have that backwards. I swear they must be autistic or something if they're _making the good gameplay temporary._ They have finally and completely lost their shit.


Does Spike listen to their audience? Because if they did, we wouldn't be getting shitastic gameplay they're throwing at us. 

I have no problem being open to new mechanics and ideas for any game, but those changes have to be for the better, and these changes are definitely not for the better.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 22, 2011)

*Reserve Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi In Japan, Get Actual Dragon Ball*



> Goku went on an arduous journey to find the seven Dragon Balls and one of them was waiting at a video game store. Pre-order Dragon Ball Z: Ultimate Tenkaichi in Japan and you’ll get a replica of the four star Dragon Ball as a bonus.
> 
> The news doesn’t come from Namco Bandai; it’s from a retail leak from Rakuten. As of now, Namco Bandai have not announced a pre-order bonus for Dragon Ball Z: Ultimate Tenkaichi in the West. Other upcoming releases like Dark Souls and Ace Combat: Assault Horizon have first print incentives, however.
> 
> Rakuten also mentions the game will have a huge world maps of Earth and Planet Namek to fly around in, plus battles against gigantic characters. Dragon Ball Z: Ultimate Tenkaichi makes its debut in North America on October 25 and heads to Europe on October 28. Japan has to wait until December 8 to get their yearly Dragon Ball fix.



*Source:* 

Well, holy ****


----------



## Stunna (Aug 22, 2011)

Well darn. I guess I'm getting this game after all.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 22, 2011)

Can you collect all 7? =O


----------



## Scizor (Aug 23, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> Can you collect all 7? =O



As far as I've read, you can only get the four star dragonball.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2011)

Trying so hard to fight to urge to buy this with giant characters, since I've been waiting ages.


----------



## ThatsWhatIsLove (Aug 23, 2011)

I was quite excited reading the OP about a different kind of DB game, its about time I was thinking. I skip to the last page to find out it's a tenkaichi game... Are these people retarded? How the hell is that any different than the last 10 DBZ games?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 24, 2011)

*Majin Vegeta Confirmed in Dragon Ball Z: Ultimate Tenkaichi (Ultimate Blast, actually)*



> The official Japanese website for the latest Dragon Ball game on the PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 has been updated recently and in the splash is Majin Vegeta! There isn’t any information on him other than the fact he will be in the game in some shape or form, but our bets are on the notion that he will be playable.
> 
> The website update also reveals another interesting tidbit of information – in Japan the game will be called Dragon Ball: Ultimate Blast rather then Dragon Ball Z: Ultimate Tenkaichi, which will be the official name in North America and Europe. No reason for the name change is given, but if we had to guess there was probably some kind of licensing issue. If you have ever noted, the Dragon Ball Z logo always differs in English-language video releases (which are by FUNimation) when comparing with the Japanese (which are by Toei Animation).
> Also, Japan will be getting Dragon Ball Z: Ultimate Tenkaichi (*or Dragon Ball: Ultimate Blast, actually*) on December 8, over one month after the North American and European release dates of October 25th and October 28th, respectively.



*Source:*


----------



## Jaga (Aug 25, 2011)

> The very first scan for Dragon Ball: Ultimate Blast has been released! Before getting too excited, Dragon Ball: Ultimate Blast is what Dragon Ball Z: Ultimate Tenkaichi will be called in Japan. This is the very first scan that uses the name ?Dragon Ball: Ultimate Blast?. Before, all Japanese scans have had the ?Dragon Ball Game Project Age 2011″ logo. Further, the contents of this scan by V-Jump are pretty similar to the one that was released earlier this month by Shonen Jump. There is some Bardock/Frieza action and thumbnails of free-roam. Aside from the Dragon Ball: Ultimate Blast logo, the only difference in this scan is that there is information about a pre-order bonus. If fans pre-order Dragon Ball: Ultimate Blast in Japan, they get a free 4-star Dragon Ball!


----------



## Scizor (Aug 27, 2011)

*Dragon Ball Z: Ultimate Tenkaichi Box Art for North America*



> The official North American box art for Dragon Ball Z: Ultimate Tenkaichi has been released! Earlier in the month, Namco Bandai had released a provisional box art for Europe. It looks like the final North American version will be almost exactly the same as that. The key difference obviously is the North American Box Art is the ESRB logo, while the European box art has the PEGI ratings logo. The second difference, which seems very slight when eyeballing it, is the position of Goku, and consequently his aura. Goku seems to be moved a few pixels down and to the right in the North American box art. When comparing side-by-side, we think it makes the box art look better. What do you think?



You can view the boxart 

*Source:*


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 28, 2011)

I can dig it. Can our wishes actually be granted? :33


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 28, 2011)

All in all this is a single player qte game, with shit multiplayer?
Eh.....might...rent.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 28, 2011)

The multiplayer in these games is unbearable.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 28, 2011)

Is it really THAT terrible? ^


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes, yes it is.

The RB games were terrible offline, but online..ugh.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 28, 2011)

Boxart looks like crap, imo. =\ 

We had better ones.


----------



## Jaga (Sep 1, 2011)

new trailer!!! character custimization


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 1, 2011)

^That also confirmed Great Ape Baby as a boss too right?


----------



## Murdoc (Sep 1, 2011)

Holy crap a character customization in a DBZ game!!!

.....Oh never mind the gameplay is full of shit cutscenes, which kick in after every hit.


----------



## DanE (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, I thought it was just customizing existing characters.  I might rent it.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 1, 2011)

so we still cant play as the ozarus.............................lame


----------



## Jaga (Sep 1, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> so we still cant play as the ozarus.............................lame



wha? it looks like u can make ozarrus too. i never seen that one thats running around ion the stage with the funky purple color at 0:52


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 1, 2011)

Jaga said:


> wha? it looks like u can make ozarrus too. i never seen that one thats running around ion the stage with the funky purple color at 0:52



at 52 the only ozaru i see is baby. and he is in the classic boss battle mode. where hes not really moving


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 1, 2011)

So besides the character creation.... any thing *new *that they are adding?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 1, 2011)

I am not going to lie trailer is much better that I though, Hero mode looks real good and interesting with some deep elements.... but the gameplay still an issue. T_T


----------



## Scizor (Sep 1, 2011)

Jaga said:


> new trailer!!! character custimization



Holy **** that looks awesome 

The customization's looking amazing: attacks and characters 

Now all it needs is good gameplay and it might become the best DBZ game ever.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 1, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Holy **** that looks awesome
> 
> The customization's looking amazing: attacks and characters
> 
> Now all it needs is* good gameplay *and it might become the best DBZ game ever.


 no hope for that Scizor


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 1, 2011)

Is SSJ Raditz finally possible?


----------



## Scizor (Sep 1, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> no hope for that Scizor



I haven't lost hope, yet.

They might adjust things so that it becomes bareable..


----------



## Lishenron (Sep 1, 2011)

I....REALLY..want to like this game. If only they had Tenkaichi 3's/Rb's gameplay......

Still, the CAC seems very interesting.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 1, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I haven't lost hope, yet.
> 
> They might adjust things so that it becomes bareable..


  Yeah Probably. I hope they shocked  me with the demo..


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 1, 2011)

Let's see if the hacker scene can hack the shit out of this like they did Brawl and make it bearable.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 1, 2011)

Vino said:


> Is SSJ Raditz finally possible?


Yeah, probably.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 1, 2011)

Man I wish Namco made an actual fighting game instead of using the same formula over and over again....

So far it looks like i'm passing on this game


----------



## slickcat (Sep 1, 2011)

well dont be so hard,I m sure they ll fix the gameplay in the next installment and possibly it will also have customization and seeing as theres a dbz game each yr, next yr is another possibility. I ll wait.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2011)

shit, so character creation really is in.. damn it, i wish the gameplay wasn't so crappy


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 1, 2011)

They need to do the gameplay over, seriously.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 1, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> They need to do the gameplay over, seriously.



I agree it got old after BT2 IMO

Me and my friend had this idea for a long time but it would be cool if they made some kind a tradition fighting game with Dragon Ball characters. due to the fact that Dragon ball was more martial arts orientated.

Playable characters would be..

Goku - Stage: 
Kriliin(A Ryu-Ken type character who share the same moves as Goku) - Stage: 
Yamcha - Stage: 
Ninja Murasaki(Joke character) Stage: 
Pirate Robot - Stage: 
Tao - Stage: 
Arale - Stage: 
Devilman - Stage:   
Tien - Stage: 
Yajirobe - Stage: 
King Piccolo(Boss) - Stage:   
Master Roshi(Secret Boss) - Stage: World Tournament 

This would be a lot better than what they are doing now....


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 1, 2011)

A DB centered game would be sweet, but it'll never happen


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 1, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> A DB centered game would be sweet, but it'll never happen



yeah it wouldn't sell well anyways due to the fact that most DBZ fans would prefer a game with over 100+ characters with boring rehashed shitty gameplay than a game with 12-18 characters with good quality gameplay


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 1, 2011)

As long as the battle damage looks good, like in BT3, then that'd be nice.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 1, 2011)

*7 New Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi Character Arts*



> It sure has been a great day when taking about Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi! First the Hero Mode trailer then 90 new screenshots and now Namco Bandai Games has released 7 new character arts! Like the trailer and screenshots, these character arts represent Hero Mode, showing off the customized characters. The last one though, is of the Giant Ape. We have to wonder, will Ultimate Tenkaichi let players create playable apes as well? Well, only time will tell! We at Saiyan Island are surely excited!
> 
> Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi (or Dragon Ball: Ultimate Blast in Japan), formerly known as Dragon Ball Game Project Age 2011, is a 3D fighting game in development by Spike. The game features upgraded graphics from previous DBZ games, destrucuble battle fields, an enhanced story mode, and an accessible battle system that allows gamers to enjoy fast-pasted Dragon Ball Z action! Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi is scheduled to be released October 25 in North America, October 28th in Europe, and December 8th in Japan for the Microsoft Xbox 360 and Sony PlayStation 3. To learn more about the game, check out prior posts on Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi.



You can see the character arts 

*Source:*


----------



## Hollow Prince (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah... The Black Goku shall rise again from the ashes!


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 1, 2011)

Super Sayian Nappa?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 1, 2011)

Imaging this game with BT3 gameplay and Hero mode....but instead we have UT aka Raging Blast 3, aka Ultimate Blast with this horrible gameplay..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 2, 2011)

Hollow Prince said:


> I hope you got XBL, Im so gonna hit you with a Galick Gun



too bad.. PSN 

really though, i want at least 50+ slots of created characters.. i already have 20 in mind 

i will make the hybrid son of bulma and piccolo 

or maybe buu absorbed cell and freiza .. those designs were fuckin epic in Budokai 2


----------



## Scizor (Sep 2, 2011)

I hope you can create females, too.

Super Saiyan females would be boss


----------



## firefist (Sep 2, 2011)

a shame that the gameplay sucks so hard. the hero mode looks dope.


----------



## TheWon (Sep 2, 2011)

Agreed they are provided this game with great content to cover up the horrible gameplay.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 2, 2011)

TheWon said:


> Agreed they are provided this game with great content to cover up the horrible gameplay.



don't most games do that?


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 2, 2011)

So it seems like you can only edit existing characters in hero mode and cant really "create" your own. i say that because all the create a characters have goku or vegeta faces


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Sep 2, 2011)

It seems you can't mix and match either because all you see are complete outfits not different pieces.


----------



## DanE (Sep 2, 2011)

This character creation is so cool, but the gameplay is lame.  As I see it is just who is the best action sequence player.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhlaSDUq8uE&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well major turn off everything is preset like most people thought. This also pretty much confirms my previous post. Unless they have a big list with MANY combinations, it's going to be very disappointing.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, they took the quick way out, what a surprise.


----------



## DanE (Sep 2, 2011)

yeah is preset, but still you can change hair, skin and clothes, which make your character look very different.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well like I said if they don't have many combinations/options, it's going to be disappointing because you're going to have to settle for what they have. It's like what was said before it's more like an alternate costume maker. It's not even that, it's more like a clothes closet and you just get to choose what color you prefer. The only thing that comes close to creating is the face and hair if you want to say that. I can understand that certain things can be preset like skin color, face, and hair but the clothes at least should be up to you. Give us some freedom.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> I agree it got old after BT2 IMO
> 
> Me and my friend had this idea for a long time but it would be cool if they made some kind a tradition fighting game with Dragon Ball characters. due to the fact that Dragon ball was more martial arts orientated.
> 
> ...



Believe me this game plays nothing like BT & RB series.
I couldn't get a thing done in the demo.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 2, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Believe me this game plays nothing like BT & RB series.
> I couldn't get a thing done in the demo.


It's that much different?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 2, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> It's that much different?



Well, yeah As far as I remember it.
when the demo was presented in July at the anime convention near my home I played it two or three times.
I looks the same when you look at it, but it's very different once you get the controller in your hands.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 2, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Holy **** that looks awesome
> 
> The customization's looking amazing: attacks and characters
> 
> Now all it needs is good gameplay and it might become the best DBZ game ever.


but it only seems we can create human like character so frieza and the alike are out of the question.

wonder if SS5 Goku is possible.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 2, 2011)

Fuuuuuuucking sick.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 2, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> but it only seems we can create human like character so frieza and the alike are out of the question.
> 
> wonder if SS5 Goku is possible.



True.
But we can't have it all, customization wise, I guess.

And I wonder that, too.



Kaitou said:


> Fuuuuuuucking sick.



Agreed ^^


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 2, 2011)

Gameplay might be ass but fuck, I am getting this game to know myself out with these CaC.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't know if I could get bad the bad gameplay just to enjoy a kickass custom character. 

I need to hear the voices first.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 2, 2011)

*New Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi Character Creation Video*



> Just yesterday Namco Bandai revealed a very exciting video featuring Hero Mode, a function in the game that allows players create their own character. Well, Namco Bandai has a follow up video that shows a character being created! The video is labeled as “part 1″. This video only features the customization of looks. We predict future videos will have coverage of attacks and possibly any other secrets Namco Bandai may not have yet revealed!



You can watch the video 

*Source:* 
____________________________

*Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi Collector Edition*



> Namco Bandai Games Europe has today confirmed the Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi Collector Edition! The game comes in a nice, beautiful PVC windowed blue box that also houses an 18 cm action figure of Super Saiyan Gohan! There will be a total of 10,000 copies of these across Europe and PAL regions of Asia. A price was not revealed. No word on a North American collectors edition either, but this would be a nice gift to have!



You can watch the image of the collector's edition and it's content 

*Source:*


----------



## Badalight (Sep 2, 2011)

So you can't make a namekian or any kind of alien, you can't customize the invidual options, and created characters can't go super-saiyan?


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 3, 2011)

Badalight said:


> *So you can't make a namekian or any kind of alien,* you can't customize the invidual options, and created characters can't go super-saiyan?



That's lame and hella limited. But the gameplay already looked ass so i don't know why i'm still coming to this thread.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 3, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> That's lame and hella limited. But the gameplay already looked ass so i don't know why i'm still coming to this thread.



It is DBZ we are curious..


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 3, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> It is DBZ we are curious..



That's true for the most part, I keep coming here hoping to find some new announcement of alternative gameplay modes (and by that I mean toggling between this new crappy gameplay for real tenkaichi gamplay), but that's not gonna happen.

And character creation doesn't change the fact that this game is shit. It was never a feature I wanted, all I wanted was a game that's undisputedly equal or better than Tenkaichi 2/3.


----------



## Lishenron (Sep 3, 2011)

Bah, theres always a catch. You have CAC, but in turn you have mediocre gameplay.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 3, 2011)

Does it let you wear a saiyan armor?


----------



## Badalight (Sep 3, 2011)

Vino said:


> Does it let you wear a saiyan armor?



Yes it does. Watch the previews and you'd know that.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 3, 2011)

can we make females or only male characters?

i wanna make a female Super Saiyan.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 3, 2011)

Show               me


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 3, 2011)

Saiyan Armour, 1 min in.


----------



## Badalight (Sep 3, 2011)

So it looks like you can't transform with your created character

*sigh*

I wanted a little more in terms of the customization, and I wanted to control what they turned into as-well.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 3, 2011)

Wait you can't turn into a SSJ?


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 3, 2011)

That trailer made it look like you could transform.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 3, 2011)

The fuck


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 3, 2011)

The start of it the character was in base but by the end he was a SSJ, only seems logical.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 3, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> Saiyan Armour, 1 min in.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2011)

no chance to create a femaile?? BOOORING


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 3, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> That trailer made it look like you could transform.


Did it? 

Super Saiyans have spikey hair. The end characters hair was the same, just gold.

It says you can customize to have SSJ1/2/3 etc auras. So maybe you can powerup but not visually transform, so that only your aura will change. Or your hair may change too. I dunno.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 3, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> Did it?
> 
> Super Saiyans have spikey hair. The end characters hair was the same, just gold.
> 
> It says you can customize to have SSJ1/2/3 etc auras. so Maybe you can powerup but not visually transform. So only your aura will change.


That's how it looked to me man.

I know, I'm just saying at the start of the trailer he had black hair and then he had gold, and considering it was a boss battle, I doubt they'd just change the character like that. 

I'm just saying.


----------



## Badalight (Sep 3, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> That's how it looked to me man.
> 
> I know, I'm just saying at the start of the trailer he had black hair and then he had gold, and considering it was a boss battle, I doubt they'd just change the character like that.
> 
> I'm just saying.



But did you see the video? I know it was labeled as "part 1" but it showed us all of the options... if you can turn SS it doesn't seem like you can customize...

I personally wanted to turn into a monkey.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 3, 2011)

Badalight said:


> But did you see the video? I know it was labeled as "part 1" but it showed us all of the options... if you can turn SS it doesn't seem like you can customize...
> 
> I personally wanted to turn into a monkey.


Yeah, I watched it.

Well exactly, it's only part 1, there has to be more to it.

I'd take being a monkey over a SSJ any day myself, but that won't happen.


----------



## Badalight (Sep 3, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Yeah, I watched it.
> 
> Well exactly, it's only part 1, there has to be more to it.
> 
> I'd take being a monkey over a SSJ any day myself, but that won't happen.



After seeing part 1 if those options are in the game...

It'll be something like this

Super Saiyan? y/n

And all it does is make your hair golden, and you keep the same move-set with minor stat boosts.

Either that, or it's not in there at all.

Man, the wait for this game is the biggest roller-coaster ride. Hype, lose hype, hype, lose hype.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 3, 2011)

so the only mode that looks hot is a shallow one?  smh..


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 4, 2011)

Guys, stop bitching. At least its something new from the previous dbz games. lol.

I've been drained from dbz games ever since burst limit. I guess i'll give this one a try.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 4, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> Did it?
> 
> Super Saiyans have spikey hair. The end characters hair was the same, just gold.
> 
> It says you can customize to have SSJ1/2/3 etc auras. So maybe you can powerup but not visually transform, so that only your aura will change. Or your hair may change too. I dunno.


it seem if you want a SS version of your character you have to create him as a separate character.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 4, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> it seem if you want a SS version of your character you have to create him as a separate character.


Well, forget this whole thing then. 

Not the best system.


----------



## Badalight (Sep 4, 2011)

And you can only make humans/saiyans.

No nameks, aliens, or monkeys.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 4, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> it seem if you want a SS version of your character you have to create him as a separate character.



Welp

Looks like I'mma pass on this one(as usual)


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 4, 2011)

Can't wait for DragonBall: UT 2


----------



## Aeon (Sep 4, 2011)

I may rent this one from Gamefly as I did with Raging Blast 2 but in no way would I outright purchase it.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANiAEuPG-UA&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 5, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANiAEuPG-UA&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]



Yeah the mode looks alright to me now. Gameplay... god what a waste of time.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 5, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANiAEuPG-UA&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]



lol, Vegito type 

Everything looks awesome, except the gameplay.

But who knows, it might be really fun to play..


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 5, 2011)

I am probably not even going to use the Character Customizer.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 5, 2011)

So no transformation confirmed?


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 5, 2011)

Will Ssj Bardock and Chilled be added?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 5, 2011)

Around 3:35, looks like the character went with a follow up "RB2 like" with a rolling hammer "kick animation"

Edit: Never mind, looks like indeed is a Smash Attack after rush hit 5 'Rolling hammer" Omg there is hope for this game" Hyped went up a little bit. O_o


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 5, 2011)

Vino said:


> So no transformation confirmed?


Seems like it.



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Will Ssj Bardock and Chilled be added?


Unless you go out of your way to make a SSJ Bardock, I doubt it. Then there's the voices, so if you made him, it wouldn't even sound like him.

I can't even imagine this game online.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 5, 2011)

Transformation is confirmed.

While the vid guy was customzing, he could switch to alter his base character or ssj character using L1 or R1. There was Normal and Super Saiyan. 1:30 in.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 5, 2011)

Well, the music during customizing is awesome..


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 5, 2011)

Creating characters sounds cool, but I don't think I'll get this game. I'll wait and see if dimps release another DBZ game.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 5, 2011)

Why can't they just make a badass one and end it already...


----------



## DanE (Sep 5, 2011)

Seeing the gameplay like it is, is more of a cinematic fighting style.  I see what they where going for, they wanted to make the game look like the anime fighting style.  Around the end it looked like the action was picking up, maybe the game can be played continually if you are skilled enough instead of that awkward stall.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 5, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Why can't they just make a badass one and end it already...


As long as people eat it up they'll never do something smart like that.

They could make these shitty games for another 20 years and still rack in the cash.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 5, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Why can't they just make a badass one and end it already...



Its because if it has the name Dragon Ball on it then they will buy it, so they wont have to improve on anything.

Kinda like Call of Duty


----------



## Badalight (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah, I guess super saiyan is confirmed... just makes your hair yellow though. You can't change the length or anything like ssj3, or completely change your outfit like ssj4.

You also can't choose to be a monkey or things like that.

And still no alien races.


----------



## Jaga (Sep 5, 2011)

new trailer was a downer. the gameplay looks so boring and i'm not liking the custom characters any more. only dudes and only saiyans aint that special.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2011)

Vino said:


> So no transformation confirmed?



1:30,, he switches between normal and super saiyan.. i think you CAN transform.. 



Skywalker said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANiAEuPG-UA&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]



damn, the gameplay does look boring as fuck.. i guess i will try the demo.. if multiplayer is okay-ish i will buy it..


----------



## Scizor (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 6, 2011)

Collector Edition.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Sep 6, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Collector Edition.



So instead of a Dragonball we get lame adult/older teen Gohan!


----------



## God Movement (Sep 6, 2011)

Gameplay looks AWFUL


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 6, 2011)

Tenkaichi 3 was the last good DBZ game

but Budokai 3> Tenkaichi 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2011)

damn it, I want that 4 star dragon ball 

how else am i going to summon shenron?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## tari101190 (Sep 6, 2011)

Khris said:


> damn it, I want that 4 star dragon ball
> 
> how else am i going to summon shenron?


You can buy an official set of all 7 Dragon Balls on ebay for under half the price of this game.

Getting 1 with this game is nothing special.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 6, 2011)

The fuck is up with that boss battle?


----------



## Scizor (Sep 6, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> You can buy an official set of all 7 Dragon Balls on ebay for under half the price of this game.
> 
> Getting 1 with this game is nothing special.



Holy ****, awesome.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> You can buy an official set of all 7 Dragon Balls on ebay for under half the price of this game.
> 
> Getting 1 with this game is nothing special.



NO SHIT 

i will probably think about it, since i no longer care for DBZ, i need something to remind me of the fact that i used to love it


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 6, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> You can buy an official set of all 7 Dragon Balls on ebay for under half the price of this game.
> 
> Getting 1 with this game is nothing special.


what about the Namek ones?:ho


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Jaga (Sep 6, 2011)

with this new video its official i'm no longer buying this game.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 6, 2011)

they try to pull a storm but they failed.


----------



## valerian (Sep 6, 2011)

Dragon Ball Z: Ultimate QTE


----------



## Stunna (Sep 6, 2011)

That boss battle looks utterly atrocious. I don't know, I really don't want this game, it looks terrible... but I really want that Dragon Ball...



tari101190 said:


> You can buy an official set of all 7 Dragon Balls on ebay for under half the price of this game.
> 
> Getting 1 with this game is nothing special.



Wait, really?

/pre-order cancelled


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 6, 2011)

That's one of the worst fucking boss battles I've ever seen.
Developers should think to themself when they make a game "Would I actually want to play this?"
if the answer is no.
Don't fucking make it.


----------



## Jaga (Sep 6, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> That's one of the worst fucking boss battles I've ever seen.
> Developers should think to themself when they make a game "Would I actually want to play this?"
> if the answer is no.
> Don't fucking make it.



YOU are right!


----------



## Hellion (Sep 6, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> You can buy an official set of all 7 Dragon Balls on ebay for under half the price of this game.
> 
> Getting 1 with this game is nothing special.



So almost did an impulse buy lol


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 7, 2011)

So basically, its not even a game anymore, its just hit the button and see the movie.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 7, 2011)

Looks like it. ^

With a couple of two button combos to it.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 7, 2011)

*Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi Boss Battle Climax Video*



> Namco Bandai Games Europe, today, has released a brand new gameplay video of Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi. This is the fifth straight weekday us fans have been treated to visual goodness! The video focuses on Namco Bandai’s custom character reaching the high point of the battle and finishing off Giant Ape Baby!



You can watch the video 

*Source:*


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 7, 2011)

Lol

"Come at me"


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 7, 2011)

The 1st half is boooooooooooring.
Generic Ki Blast spam is not my idea of an epic boss fight.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 7, 2011)

I'll pass on this.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 7, 2011)

I hope Lord Yao is a boss fight.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 7, 2011)

I highly doubt they'll add that GT movie, it was terrible.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 7, 2011)

Not in my opinion.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 7, 2011)

Well you love your filler and shit.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 7, 2011)

That, I do.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 7, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I highly doubt they'll add that GT movie, it was terrible.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 7, 2011)

No.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 7, 2011)

Last DBZ game I got was Burst Limit.

Only DBZ game I still play is Shin Budokai 2 (why no tien or yamcha ).

I want a new DBZ game so may get this mainly cos of 'Create a Character'.

Don't like the gameplat AT ALL though. But it's all that's available and is new so I may just end up getting it eventually.

Dimps seem like they've given up, yet their character designs and gamplay are beinng used every year to create new Japan only DBZ arcade games with new characters who spike keep ripping off. Don't know why they can't create another proper game not just in Japan.

EDIT: Actually maybe not. Maybe when much cheaper.


----------



## Way-Man (Sep 7, 2011)

*The return of the Way-Man*

As far as I know we can use our created fighters in Hero Mode and online.  Does anyone know whether we can use these created fighters in any other mode?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 7, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Lol
> 
> "Come at me"



loooooooooooool


----------



## Way-Man (Sep 7, 2011)

I've only seen human looking created fighters.  Can we make Namekians or any alien race besides Saiyans?  How about androids?


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 8, 2011)

Way-Man said:


> I've only seen human looking created fighters.  Can we make Namekians or any alien race besides Saiyans?  How about androids?


Only Saiyans.


----------



## Kenshi (Sep 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SadzCUu09hs&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

Looks cool!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 8, 2011)

Maybe the gameplay doesn't look that good, but it looks faithful to the anime, at least.


----------



## Way-Man (Sep 8, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> Only Saiyans.


Kinda lame


----------



## Stunna (Sep 8, 2011)

Really lame. I really don't get how they screwed up so badly.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 8, 2011)

Kenshi said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SadzCUu09hs&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Looks cool!



If the gameplay was good, this game'd be amazing.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 8, 2011)

Makes me wonder why didn't they just retrace Dragon Ball Z and make it look like this for Kai.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Sep 8, 2011)

bnecause toei is lazy fuckers. 

this game makes me dizzy everytime i see it and the create feature seems hella dated.

like something that should've been on a ps2 game.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 8, 2011)

The fuck is up with your sig?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 8, 2011)

Way-Man said:


> Kinda lame


at least it better than only humans or only androids.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 8, 2011)

Well, it makes a cool trailer, that's about it.


----------



## Way-Man (Sep 8, 2011)

It might be worth a rental...


----------



## DedValve (Sep 8, 2011)

So this game is also going to have scenes from the anime? If so the quality is better, possibly better than DBKai (then again the few Kai episodes I did see where no real improvement, I don't know where there are HD kai episodes).

Speaking of Kai isn't it about 100 episodes? If so what's been removed?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 8, 2011)

DedValve said:


> So this game is also going to have scenes from the anime? If so the quality is better, possibly better than DBKai (then again the few Kai episodes I did see where no real improvement, I don't know where there are HD kai episodes).
> 
> Speaking of Kai isn't it about 100 episodes? If so what's been removed?


the anime scenes from the game are made for the game.,they are not from the anime.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 8, 2011)

I love what they've really done with the presentation aspect (animated cutscenes, destructible environments, manga-style character models), but the gameplay is still shit. Give the people what they want (I don't mean the DBZ fans who'll buy anything either), create a quality game with Tenkaichi 2/3's gameplay. Nobody was asking for this rock-paper-scissors shit and nobody thought the Tenkaich-style gameplay needed a major revamp.

I'm not gonna buy it even when it reaches 30 bucks, I'd still rather put that money towards other games that do deliver on gameplay.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 9, 2011)

DedValve said:


> So this game is also going to have scenes from the anime? If so the quality is better, possibly better than DBKai (then again the few Kai episodes I did see where no real improvement, I don't know where there are HD kai episodes).
> 
> Speaking of Kai isn't it about 100 episodes? If so what's been removed?



The fillers were removed and it ended after the cell games saga.


----------



## Badalight (Sep 9, 2011)

DedValve said:


> So this game is also going to have scenes from the anime? If so the quality is better, possibly better than DBKai (then again the few Kai episodes I did see where no real improvement, I don't know where there are HD kai episodes).
> 
> Speaking of Kai isn't it about 100 episodes? If so what's been removed?



A. Filler episodes. There weren't a ton of them, but they had random episodes here and there that were not in the manga. Like Goku laerning how to drive, gohan meeting a bunch of people while training, Vegeta and Nappa taking a break to destroy a planet, etc.

B. The episodes that had manga material in them were extended, a TON. You know how it'd take like 6 episodes to charge the spirit bomb, and like 3 episodes to power-up? That's not how the manga was like

I remember back when Goku was charging up the spirit bomb against Frieza. Gohan, Krillin, and Piccolo had to defend Goku for like 1 1/2 episodes. In the manga and in Kai Piccolo only lasts for like 10 seconds.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6x0Bl777Yfo&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Sep 12, 2011)

*Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi: 5 Minutes of Goku vs Frieza*



> Namco Bandai Games Europe has jumped started the week with another brand new video of Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi! The gameplay video features the epic battle of Super Saiyan Goku and Frieza. It’s 5 minutes of greatness available in 720p!



You can watch the video 

*Source:*


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYzRcYpqtAA[/YOUTUBE]

That's not a fight. They're literally just repeating the same animation over and over and over etc with occasional breaks to powerup or shoot ki blasts.

That is what a so called intense 3 to 4 min 'match' is like in this game. Wow. If you characters touch while 'fighting' it goes into a cutscene animation.

What happened to this? How did things go so wrong?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5O9zgzUY7Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2011)

dat namek water 

FUCK this game looks too sexy 

This game should a prime example on why gameplay is the most important thing IN a game..



tari101190 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYzRcYpqtAA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> That's not a fight. They're literally just repeating the same animation over and over and over etc with occasional breaks to powerup or shoot ki blasts.
> 
> ...



i still wonder why they didn't continue from BL.. it was a great game.. it only lacked content.. and some customizable values..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYzRcYpqtAA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> That's not a fight. They're literally just repeating the same animation over and over and over etc with occasional breaks to powerup or shoot ki blasts.
> 
> ...


 the game looks gorgeous but the game play meh....


----------



## Scizor (Sep 12, 2011)

Man Burst limit looks like alot of fun.

Too bad not everyone's playable in that game, though


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 12, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Man Burst limit looks like alot of fun.
> 
> Too bad not everyone's playable in that game, though


I know. Stupid move by Dimps.

Yet their character designs and graphics are used creating all sorts of new characters exclusively for Japanese arcade games .


----------



## Jaga (Sep 13, 2011)

new scan!


----------



## Scizor (Sep 14, 2011)

*Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi – Vegeta vs Cell Gameplay Video*



> On this wonderful Wednesday, Namco Bandai Games Europe has brought to us fans a fantastic gameplay video that features Super Saiyan Vegeta’s battle with Cell! It’s almost five minutes of greatness available in 720p!



You can watch the video 

*Source:*


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 14, 2011)

I could care less about these fights. SHOW ME THE CHARACTERS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Way-Man (Sep 14, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi – Vegeta vs Cell Gameplay Video*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That just looked wrong!  I'm not saying the graphics aren't good, they actually are amazing.  Some of the movements just looked incorrect for one reason or another.  And remember when someone was launching a super at you you could just block it, move out of the way, or use quick movement to evade it if you got the timing right?  Now you have to chose between pressing three buttons... or something.  How the hell is this even supposed to work?  It would really help if there was someone talking over the video explaining the gameplay to us.  

The more I see the less appealing this game is to me, but I keep looking for more videos and more information hoping that there is something, anything that could get me wanting this game again.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 16, 2011)

*Trunks And C-17 Have At It In Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi*


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 16, 2011)

It ... wasn't that bad.
It does look cool when the player doesn't do the same thing over and over again.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 16, 2011)

Lol at youtube, "This game blows BT3 and Budokai 3 out of the water"

Humanity has failed me for the last time.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 16, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Lol at youtube, "This game blows BT3 and Budokai 3 out of the water"
> 
> Humanity has failed me for the last time.



Believe me, that wasn't the last time.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 16, 2011)

This game woudl actually be good if it weren't for all those shitty QTEs....


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 16, 2011)

Burn this game in a fucking fire.
Then everyone who made it, and finally everyone who's interested in it.
Give me that arcade game with the 2 on 2 gameplay.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 16, 2011)

I am sorry but is this what they _really_ think we like? They tried to fix something that wasn't broken and failed.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 16, 2011)

Someone tell them to send this game back and give us Zenkai.
What we want is Zenkai.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 16, 2011)

I fear for whatever they're going to make after this.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 17, 2011)

The more I see of the game, the more I think it looks pretty but plays ugly...


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 17, 2011)

This game looks horrible. In my opinion, RB2>this.

Burst Limit has the best DBZ game look.


----------



## Jaga (Sep 17, 2011)

The Buu saga is like FINALLY shown in a video. About time. New PV


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Sep 17, 2011)

only thing left is raditz fight and android 19 and dr gero i think, LOL but who cares. Anyway the only thing really interesting are the cutscenes.


----------



## Jaga (Sep 24, 2011)

new scan


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 24, 2011)

New scan doesn't really show us anything that much new...

Although if this is all the character creation offers... It's very limited... Not even any female choices?


----------



## Jaga (Sep 25, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> New scan doesn't really show us anything that much new...
> 
> Although if this is all the character creation offers... It's very limited... Not even any female choices?



if they had female saiyans this game would be epic win right thurr. we never had those in the series.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2011)

I might as well unsubscribe from this thread. Nothing they reveal could possibly make me change my mind about not purchasing this.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 25, 2011)

I am actually going to buy this...








When it hits 1 buck. 

But seriously, might get it, but hell no at full price.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 26, 2011)

Jaga said:


> if they had female saiyans this game would be epic win right thurr. we never had those in the series.



Pam, Bardocks comrade, and one other female saiyan that I forget. We just never had a super saiyan female.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 26, 2011)

Has anyone unlocked all characters in DBZ Raging Blast 2? Like is it me or is this the hardest game ever?


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 26, 2011)

^ Only those battle things where you have to fight up the ladder is hard as hell, it's impossible.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 26, 2011)

I did that. It is Galaxy Mode that is a pain!


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 26, 2011)

Galaxy mode was a pain too, especially Tien vs Cell, it's irritating as hell.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 26, 2011)

How did anyone beat Videl vs Cell? Like he touched you and you die. Then Android 20 vs Android 17, you only get a certain amount of time. It is mad stupid.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh yes, those battles where you have to beat them in Raging Soul only? That was stupid.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 26, 2011)

But you cannot even use Ki Blasts in Raging Soul!


----------



## Aeon (Sep 26, 2011)

I know I somehow got through everything since I got the Platinum trophy for the game.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 26, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> But you cannot even use Ki Blasts in Raging Soul!


Yes you can, you can equip the ability.


----------



## Way-Man (Sep 29, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I fear for whatever they're going to make after this.


Apparently nothing, because I heard that this is the last DBZ game Spike is gonna make.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 29, 2011)

Thank           god


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes it is Spike last game.. reason why they are using the Tenkaichi brand outside of Japan.. "trying to sell more unit"


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 29, 2011)

Good. Will someone take over or is that the end? 

Also, I was going to buy this game, but after playing Raging Blast 2, I will not. Unless they add a character that I really want.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 29, 2011)

*Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi Opening Video*



> The opening video for Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi has recently hit the web! The first minute shows some of the games menus and afterwards the opening begins. The footage seems very nice, as we can see custom characters fighting alongside or against some of our favorite Dragon Ball Z characters. Also, if you were worried about DBGT being in the game because of a lack of footage, then worry no more! Towards the end of the opening, Omega Shenron and Super Saiyan 4 Gogeta make an appearance exchanging punches and kicks.



You can watch the video 

*Source:* 

GT confirmed


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 29, 2011)

Hirudegarn for Boss Battle.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 29, 2011)

I want to be excited for this game, but i just cant.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

YEAH! DBZ! 


On the DBWii?


----------



## Scizor (Sep 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> On the DBWii?



No, for the PSZ and Xbox 36Z


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

That's better. I thought that video was displaying some motion controls for the DBWii.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's better. I thought that video was displaying some motion controls for the DBWii.



Nah, as far as I've read there's no wiimote involved.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 29, 2011)

Princess Snake better be in here! 

Also, a cool idea for a boss battle would be Vegeta and Nappa on Arlia vs Yetti.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

I want to see Gohan going Super Saiyan and putting the nails to Videl.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 29, 2011)

wtf is up with those scans? it looks like a crack fest.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 29, 2011)

Cutscenes look so nice, but that fucking gameplay...For fuck's sake.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 29, 2011)

Way-Man said:


> Apparently nothing, because I heard that this is the last DBZ game Spike is gonna make.


What a piece of shit to leave off on.


----------



## Jaga (Sep 29, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi Opening Video*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol that sherlock holmes thing was soo funny. some nice investigative work! love how bandai is trying to not tell us anything about dbgt


----------



## Jaga (Oct 1, 2011)

3 new videos. game will only have 50 characters


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 1, 2011)

The character selection screen only had 43 question marks/character places. My guess, the characters are:


Goku, Vegeta, Majin Vegeta, Kid Gohan, Teen Gohan, Adult Gohan, Piccolo, Krillin, Yamcha, Tien, Gotenks, Gogeta, Vegito, Bardock, Raditz, Saibaman, Nappa, Vegeta (scouter), Cui, Dodoria, Zarbon, Recoome, Ginyu, Burter, Jeice, Guldo, Frieza, Future Trunks, Dr. Gero, Android 19, Android 18, Android 17, Android 16, Cell, Cell Jr., Broly, Majin Buu, Super Buu, Kid Buu, Dabura, Omega Shenron, Cooler, Janemba or Super Baby Vegeta

That is my guess. Quite dissapointed if I do say so myself.

Wait, if this is Spike's last game, is someone else going to take over or is this it?


----------



## Badalight (Oct 1, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> The character selection screen only had 43 question marks/character places. My guess, the characters are:
> 
> 
> Goku, Vegeta, Majin Vegeta, Kid Gohan, Teen Gohan, Adult Gohan, Piccolo, Krillin, Yamcha, Tien, Gotenks, Gogeta, Vegito, Bardock, Raditz, Saibaman, Nappa, Vegeta (scouter), Cui, Dodoria, Zarbon, Recoome, Ginyu, Burter, Jeice, Guldo, Frieza, Future Trunks, Dr. Gero, Android 19, Android 18, Android 17, Android 16, Cell, Cell Jr., Broly, Majin Buu, Super Buu, Kid Buu, Dabura, Omega Shenron, Cooler, Janemba or Super Baby Vegeta
> ...



Of course someone will take over. It's DBZ. They'll never stop making games.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 1, 2011)

Good. Maybe someone with some brains and a lack of hatred for filler.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 1, 2011)

They need to try an RPG, like a good one, not some handheld bullshit. It'd be amazing if done right.

I'm tired of just the same old fighting games, they should mix it up.


----------



## DedValve (Oct 1, 2011)

Or just grow a pair and give us that zenkai game. I didn't know about it until a few pages ago and it looks amazing. DB Burst limit looks fun, is it any good? I'm thinking of getting it when it hits the bargain bin, despite the low amount of characters I really am only interested in fun gameplay.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 1, 2011)

Here's a new... revolutionary idea!!!!!!!!!!

DBZ shooter. Vegeta with an M16. Krillin wielding a .50 Barret cal, Goku rolling with those dual wield .44 Magnums, Cell with the Shot Gun. Gohan and his army knife with commando.


----------



## ~Dr.Pyro~ (Oct 1, 2011)

i'd love a dbz beat em up thats done right. DBZ sagas was bad but it could've been better if it was done with more effort.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 2, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Here's a new... revolutionary idea!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> DBZ shooter. Vegeta with an M16. Krillin wielding a .50 Barret cal, Goku rolling with those dual wield .44 Magnums, Cell with the Shot Gun. Gohan and his army knife with commando.


Call of Dragon Ball Z? 

A free-roam like GTA could be epic though.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 2, 2011)

Here's to hoping Chilled is in this game.


----------



## Jaga (Oct 2, 2011)

2 new vids!

13 mins of story mode! 


majin buu vs gogeta gameplay


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 2, 2011)

Well, it is offical. I am not getting this game. It is like Raging Blast 2, only with less characters.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 2, 2011)

With this picture, I think I might get the game, but when it's like 30 bucks or even less.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 2, 2011)

Get it for what? To see a dude with long hair in QTE's?


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 2, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Get it for what? To see a dude with long hair in QTE's?



CaC.  That's the only thing I am interested in.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 2, 2011)

I couldn't care less about CaC. I think it is a rather stupid idea.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 3, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Well, it is offical. I am not getting this game. It is like Raging Blast 2, only with less characters.



you mean No filler characters.

wait wtf with those designs?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 3, 2011)

The loading screen mini-game looks kinda fun, though



Edit:

*DBZ Ultimate Tenkaichi Custom Character in Story Mode Vs Ginyu*



> A brand new video from the Paris Manga & Sci-Fi Show, which took place October 1st and 2nd in France, has been released! It features a little over 4 minutes of a custom character taking on Ginyu in what looks to be the story mode of Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi!



You can watch the video 

*Source:*


----------



## Majinvergil (Oct 3, 2011)

Story mode, vegeta gameplay....looks sick

they've got in game cutscenes and cutcenes just from the anime,flying to the stages like B3,mini games,cool boss battles.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 3, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> With this picture, I think I might get the game, but when it's like 30 bucks or even less.



So you can turn SSJ3? 

 I might rent this game.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 5, 2011)

*Ultimate Gohan Confirmed in Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi*



> Namco Bandai has released new images of Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi! Well, technically Dragon Ball Ultimate Blast since the images are by Namco Bandai Japan, but it’s the same game with a different title. Anyways, one of the images show Ultimate Gohan, and while he isn’t shown in the screenshot, he is shown as a character art so it’s safe to say he will playable.



*Source:* 
_______________________________

*Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi FAQ by Namco Bandai*



> On their official Facebook page for Dragon Ball Games, Namco Bandai Europe has posted a list of frequently asked questions (FAQ) and the official responses to them!
> 
> *When will the game be released?*
> 
> ...



*Source: *


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 5, 2011)

> GOKU, KID GOHAN, TEEN GOHAN, ULTIMATE GOHAN, PICCOLO, VEGETA, KRILLIN, YAMCHA, TEN SHIN HAN, TRUNKS, GOTENK, SUPER VEGITO, SUPER GOGETA, GOGETA SSJ4, BADDACK, RADDITZ, SAIBAMAN, NAPPA, VEGETA (SCOOTER), ZABON , DODORIA, PUI, GYNIU, RECOOM, BARTA, JEECE, FRIEZA, CYBORG 16, CYBORG 17, CYBORG 18, CYBORG 19, CYBORG 20, CELL, CELL Jr., MAJIN VEGETA, BOO, SUPER BOO, KID BOO, BROLY, JANEMBA, OMEGA SHENRON



Even though I'm not getting this game. This is a good character selection. Other then Pui(WTF!!!) They didn't put useless characters like Frieza Solider or Appule or whatever his name is. 

I only see one Trunks though. Is it the Future Trunks or kid Trunks?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2011)

only 41 characters? 

rather re-buy infinite world or BT3 

*



			When will the game be released?

Europe and PAL territories: October 28 2011 (North America on October 25)
Can Quick Time Events (QTE) be deactivated during fights?
No it cannot. This is not possible to deactivate parts of the fighting system, no fighting game is doing that. QTE are done both create a faithfull Dragon Ball Z experience by providing a fast action gameplay and possibilities to fight back. This system is an effort to stop the attack spammers, and force players to learn how to avoid front assault that will always trigger a QTE. As an example, managing to get in the back of opponent won’t trigger the QTE and let you land combos without being countered.
		
Click to expand...

*
what is this ridiculous shit?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2011)

whats really horrible is they actually used the term "attack spammers" 

its a fighting game, what are you supposed to do?


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 5, 2011)

Khris said:


> whats really horrible is they actually used the term "attack spammers"
> 
> its a fighting game, what are you supposed to do?



lol Yeah that's ridiculous as hell. 

If someone spams attacks I block, and once there's an opening I attack. 

How dumbed-down does the game have to be?! The gameplay alone is just killing everything else that this game has actually done right. 

Spike has committed quality suicide.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not getting this....


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 5, 2011)

PUI is suppossed to be Cui right?

Honestly take out the Ginyu force bare Ginyu, take out Cui, put Majin Vegeta as a transformation for Vegeta, take out Saibaman and Cell Jr. and you could add in a shit load of very good characters.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> lol Yeah that's ridiculous as hell.
> 
> If someone spams attacks I block, and once there's an opening I attack.
> 
> ...



they could have put up an attack/defense system like the tenkaichi series but deeper.. with this system; you have a 50/50 risk of attacking against someone who can maybe barely play.... also; i just hate how you can only used move if you're far away; what the hell is that? i wanna use moves at the time i wanna use em.. be it close,med, or long-range.. 

i am still holding out for a playable demo though, but until they release it on PSN or something, i will never touch this shit..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 5, 2011)

The game is going to be horrible. They are not even releasing a demo...


----------



## Aeon (Oct 5, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> The game is going to be horrible. They are not even releasing a demo...



Hah, now you can't try it out for free.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 5, 2011)

after what I heard, Cac is not worth it anymore

Fuck this game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 5, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> lol Yeah that's ridiculous as hell.
> 
> If someone spams attacks I block, and once there's an opening I attack.
> 
> ...


 Yeah man and wow I am calling this Ultimate Blast... this is not Tenkaichi....mad


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 5, 2011)

Not like it matters if they release it or not, the idiotic fanboys who buy any game will still eat it up without hesitation.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 5, 2011)

I am NOT getting this. Good Graphics but this isn't DBZ. It just isn't....


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 5, 2011)

Ultimate Gohan confirmed: 
I really like how attacks really affect the landscape.
Also screw the haters, I can't wait for this game, I've been wanting a DBZ game that lets me build my own character for a damn long time, Budokai 3 still remains the best DBZ game I've ever played.

FAQ:


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 5, 2011)

^ You're a little late bro,.


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 5, 2011)

Damn, It would've been so awesome if this game had more characters, also how the hell can this have Gotenks yet no Kid trunks and Goten? lolwut


----------



## Scizor (Oct 6, 2011)

Khris said:


> whats really horrible is they actually used the term "attack spammers"
> 
> its a fighting game, what are you supposed to do?



Exactly.



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> PUI is suppossed to be Cui right?
> 
> Honestly take out the Ginyu force bare Ginyu, take out Cui, put Majin Vegeta as a transformation for Vegeta, take out Saibaman and Cell Jr. and you could add in a shit load of very good characters.



Infinite world/Budokai 3. 



Ƶero said:


> also how the hell can this have Gotenks yet no Kid trunks and Goten? lolwut





Yet another flaw.
Though he could've just forgotten to mention them (seperately).

This isn't looking all too well =/


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 6, 2011)

Goten and Trunks are two of my best characters, that's just garbage.


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 6, 2011)

That's got to be a mistake or else that will seriously kill my buzz ._.
Ultimate tenkaichi 2?

I actually hope they continue making DBZ games so that in the future when there is a PS5 or whatever and virtual reality gaming kicks in I can actually be in the game and fulfill my childhood dream of shooting a kamehameha


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 6, 2011)

^ Now you're just getting ahead of yourself, DBZ games will be even worse by the time a PS5 came out, you can only do so much with a used up series as much as I love it.

Virtual reality would be kinda epic though, but I can only imagine the price.


----------



## firefist (Oct 6, 2011)

if you want this game then atleast get it used or from ebay.

dont support the devs.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 6, 2011)

I just can't believe that anyone is supporting this project....


----------



## Scizor (Oct 7, 2011)

*Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi Summary of Sagas Video*



> Namco Bandai Games Japan has released a promotional video of Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi! Note we didn’t say new! This is exactly the same as the one that was released at the Tokyo Game Show. The difference is that this is in better quality and with sound that you can hear a bit more clearly.
> Anyways, it features a summary of Dragon Ball Z from the Saiyan to Buu Saga using both anime-style cut scenes and gameplay. We do see some characters that haven’t been confirmed yet such as *Goten and Trunks*, but only in an anime-style cutscenes. We wonder if the Japanese version of Ultimate Tenkaichi (Ultimate Blast) will have more content since it is coming out a little over a month after North America and Europe. Only time will tell for certain.



You can watch the video 

*Source:*


----------



## Jaga (Oct 7, 2011)

Goku vs Meta Cooler boss battle +4 other new videos


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 7, 2011)

Hopefully this is the last shit dragonball game for a while.


----------



## Murdoc (Oct 7, 2011)

Spike.........

....What the _FUCK_ do you think your playing at with such a roster.


----------



## Jaga (Oct 7, 2011)

44 Characters, 62 w/ Transformations... EPIC failure


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 7, 2011)

wth, I find that really annoying. Vegeta super saiyan 2,4? Goku super saiyan 4? That better be an incomplete list


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 8, 2011)

I was excited about this game but after seeing the character list I guess I better hold off ugh...it better not be complete. Leaving out "Adult" Gohan and skipping all the way to Ultimate? No Dabura? Not even Goten or Trunks wow after all this time they still have to screw it up by some crap like this.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Oct 8, 2011)

To be honest Goten and Trunks, aren't all that good of characters anyway?! Why are you people getting upset about that?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 8, 2011)

Hollow Prince said:


> To be honest Goten and Trunks, aren't all that good of characters anyway?! Why are you people getting upset about that?



Because they're an important part of the Dragonball Z cast and even Ultimate battle 22 had them, and that was a PS1 title.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Murdoc (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm not sure what's worse the Gameplay or the Roster.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 8, 2011)

TheUltimateTyrant said:


> I'm not sure what's worse the Gameplay or the Roster.


Well you've seen the former, so you should already know.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2011)

And i still can't find a copy of Super DBZ at any Gamestops in my area but all the horrid Budokai games are everywhere.


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 8, 2011)

They just needed to add the Budokai Tenkaichi 3 roster (they can cut the really minor ones) and get rid of the QTE and boom, best dbz game ever. How hard is that for them understand? -.-


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 8, 2011)

Well the cutscenes look great, I'll give them that.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 8, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> And i still can't find a copy of Super DBZ at any Gamestops in my area but all the horrid Budokai games are everywhere.



Same here man. I wish they made another game like that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> And i still can't find a copy of Super DBZ at any Gamestops in my area but all the horrid Budokai games are everywhere.



had you lived anywhere near me, i would have gave it to you for free


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 8, 2011)

Khris said:


> had you lived anywhere near me, i would have gave it to you for free



Giving quality away for free?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> Giving *quality *away for free?



compared to the good stuff? not really.. and its not a DBZ simulator.. rather play the good stuff rather another okay game with dbz character slapped in it


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 8, 2011)

Khris said:


> compared to the good stuff? not really.. and its not a *DBZ simulator*.. rather play the good stuff rather another okay game with dbz character slapped in it



lol DBZ simulator. 

I rather play something new than play the a game that reuses the same formula for the past 7 years. It was good until BT2 IMO. Then it start getting meh and adding pointless characters(Appule? Pilaf Machine? General Blue? King Vegeta? who actually picked these characters?) didn't help either.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 8, 2011)

Super Dragon Ball Z was the most disappointing fighting game I've ever bought, period.

Seriously. Less than twenty playable characters in a DBZ game? That's all kinds of wrong.


----------



## Jaruka (Oct 9, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Hopefully this is the last shit dragonball game for a while.


This is Spike's last game... So, yes.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 9, 2011)

I would like to get this game just for Omega Shenron, but I'll just go play Bt3 instead.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 9, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> I don't need every DB(Z/GT) character, just a sizable number of characters to mess around with, and this game imo does that well. Burst Limit was seriously disappointing because of that, and so was RB1.
> 
> What I care about is the quality of the game, as far as options and aesthetics go this game is beyond amazing, and it's what I've wanted out of a DBZ game for so many years.
> 
> It's just that with so many things this game does right, it tremendously fails to refine the existing gameplay in exchange for... a fucking Rock-Paper-Scissors system.



I would agree with you if this game isn't missing the essentials. 

You're telling me Goten, the son of the protagonist isn't important, bro?  And the son of the Prince of all Saiyans? 

I know Mirai Trunks is in and all, but it's mandatory to add those two if there's going to be a Buu saga. =\ 

It's nice to have a small roster but not cutting off important characters.


----------



## Jaga (Oct 9, 2011)

new interviews


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 10, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> I would agree with you if this game isn't missing the essentials.
> 
> You're telling me Goten, the son of the protagonist isn't important, bro?  And the son of the Prince of all Saiyans?
> 
> ...



Has it been confirmed that those two are not in the game? If not then I don't see the point in being critical about that.

All I'm saying is that if (and I mean IF) this was the closest to perfect DBZ game we've had, would you get it? Or would you say "Kid Trunks and Goten aren't here?! Not buying..."

Now this game isn't even on my 'used/on-sale bin' list, but if this was an amazing game with damn near everything I wanted, those characters being absent wouldn't be a deal-breaker.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 10, 2011)

I love how the guys playing have no idea what they're talking about.


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 10, 2011)

He called it planet Nimrock....


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 10, 2011)

How Ultimate Blast should have been done:

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Characters:*


Goku [Base, Ssj, Ssj2, Ssj3]
Kid Gohan
Young Gohan [Base, Ssj, Ssj2]
Adult Gohan [Base, Ssj, Ssj2]
Ultimate Gohan
Vegeta [Base, Ssj, Ssj2]
Tien
Yamcha
Krillin
Goku GT[Base, Ssj, Ssj3, Ssj4]
Vegeta GT [Base, Ssj, Ssj4]
Vegito [Base, Ssj]
Gogeta [Base, Ssj, Ssj4]
Videl
Tapion
Goten [Base, Ssj]
Kid Trunks [Base, Ssj]
Adult Trunks [Base, Ssj, Ussj]
Bardock [Base, *Ssj*]
Captain Ginyu
Recoome
Frieza [Base, 2nd, 3rd, Final, 100%]
Mecha Frieza
Android 20
Android 19
Android 18
Android 17
Android 16
Android 13 [Base, Super]
Cell[Imperfect, Semi, *100%*, Perfect, Super]
Dabura
*Pui Pui*
*Yakon*
Majin Buu
Evil Buu
Super Buu[Base, Gotenks, Gohan]
Kid Buu
Pikkon
Garlic Jr. [Base, Super]
Turles
Lord Slug[Base]
Cooler [4th, 5th]
Mecha Cooler
Broly[Base, Ssj, Lssj]
Bojack [Base, Super]
*Bio Broly*
Janemba[Super]
*Ledgic*
*Mutchy Mutchy*
*General Rilldo[Base, Sigma, Metal]*
*Baby[Teen]*
Baby Vegeta [Base, Super]
*Chilled*
*Princess Snake[Base]*
*Zaacro/Raiti*
Hatchiyack [Base, *Super*]
*Dr. Raichi*
*Abo/Cado [Base, Aka]*
*Commander Nezi [Base, Sigma Cannon]*
*Haze Shenron*
*Rage Shenron [Base]*
*Oceanus Shenron*
*Naturon Shenron [True Form]*
Nouva Shenron
*Eis Shenron*
Syn Shenron [Base, Omega]
*Mamba*
*Goku Jr. [Base, Ssj]*
Gotenks [Base, Ssj, Ssj3]
Nappa
Raditz
Uub [Base, Majuub]
*Ozotto*

Bold = Characters Never Before Playable

*Bosses:*


Gohan [Great Ape] as Piccolo
*Yetti as Vegeta and Nappa*
*Princess Snake [Snake Form] as Goku*
Vegeta [Great Ape] as Goku, Gohan, and Krillin
Dr. Wheelo as Goku
Lord Slug as Goku, Gohan, and Piccolo
*Cooler [Wires Form] as Goku and Vegeta*
*Bio Broly [Giant Form] as Goten, Trunks, and Krillin*
Janemba [First Form] as Goku and Pikkon
Hirudegarn [Final Form] as Goku, Gotenks, Vegeta, and Ultimate Gohan
Baby Vegeta [Great Ape] as Goku GT and Majuub
*Rage Shenron [Giant] as Goku GT and Pan*
*Naturon Shenron [Pan Absorbed] as Goku GT*
*Lord Yao as Goku Jr.*

Bold = Characters Never Featured in a Video Game Before

I was also thinking that as an ultimate blast, certain characters could transform into Giant for a limited time.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 10, 2011)

Now, if we include DragonBall, characters I want added are:

King Gurumes[Base, Giant], Lucifer, Monster Carrot, Assistant Black[Base, Battle Jacket],


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 11, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> *Has it been confirmed that those two are not in the game? If not then I don't see the point in being critical about that.*
> 
> All I'm saying is that if (and I mean IF) this was the closest to perfect DBZ game we've had, would you get it? Or would you say "Kid Trunks and Goten aren't here?! Not buying..."
> 
> Now this game isn't even on my 'used/on-sale bin' list, but if this was an amazing game with damn near everything I wanted, those characters being absent wouldn't be a deal-breaker.



Well, no. And especially since SI said they could've easily missed someone then it's probably not official. 

Of course I would get it, I mean it's still a fault that Goten and Trunks-essential characters are missing(not saying I'll critically bash it), but sure, I'll get it. 

I see where you are coming from, man but I'm just saying it's still just bad to miss essential characters, not a deal-breaker but still something effective. 

Like BT3, that had Frieza's soldier, now I can understand that, especially since a lot of BT3 characters were mostly copy-pasta.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 11, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> Well, no. And especially since SI said they could've easily missed someone then it's probably not official.
> 
> Of course I would get it, I mean it's still a fault that Goten and Trunks-essential characters are missing(not saying I'll critically bash it), but sure, I'll get it.
> 
> ...



I can understand that to some degree. I mean if you're seeing a retelling of an arc from the series, you would expect to play as most of the characters that were involved.

But to me it depends on how fleshed-out the retelling is, if the developer is going all out with the story, protagonists, support characters, villains, etc., then I do expect everyone to be included.

I dunno, I guess Spike just can't deliver on their budget with these current-gen console compared to the PS2/Wii games. They get close, but whether it's money or bad decisions they just tend to come-up short.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Oct 11, 2011)

it's weird if they aren't in because gotenks is in. It would be weird if only their fusion was in the game.


----------



## firefist (Oct 11, 2011)

you dont need every single dbz character in that game.

db characters are pretty much useless (yeah, puttin them into a game where you have to fly to fight like bt series was not smart).

they should rather keep a solid rooster for their first game of a new series and expand upon them.


thats what you would say if this was a new game but since this is a rehash there should be atleast 100+ people.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Oct 11, 2011)

I say you dont need goten and trunks they're weak, don't havE much health, and all they got going for them is their height which sometimes makes it harder to hit them.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 11, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> I can understand that to some degree. I mean if you're seeing a retelling of an arc from the series, you would expect to play as most of the characters that were involved.
> 
> But to me it depends on how fleshed-out the retelling is, if the developer is going all out with the story, protagonists, support characters, villains, etc., then I do expect everyone to be included.
> 
> I dunno, I guess Spike just can't deliver on their budget with these current-gen console compared to the PS2/Wii games. They get close, but whether it's money or bad decisions they just tend to come-up short.



Right.

A short, but quality roster is good but this roster has no quality though.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 14, 2011)

*DBZ Ultimate Tenkaichi – Development Finished, Production Begins*



> PRESS RELEASE
> 
> Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi BLASTS OFF TO PRODUCTION AND ARRIVING IN STORES OCTOBER 25
> 
> ...



*Source:* 

I like how this game is now in production and this thread still has the initial title.


----------



## Heloves (Oct 14, 2011)

OH MY GOD I WANT THIS GAME!!! pek


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 14, 2011)

Jaga said:


> 44 Characters, 62 w/ Transformations... EPIC failure



So you can't transform during battle? that's one of the things I hated in Teikanchi 1


----------



## Scizor (Oct 14, 2011)

Vino said:


> So you can't transform during battle? that's one of the things I hated in Teikanchi 1



Same here.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 14, 2011)

Ah well, game[not] get


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh yeah, that's pretty fucked up.


----------



## Jaruka (Oct 14, 2011)

Vino said:


> So you can't transform during battle? that's one of the things I hated in Teikanchi 1


You *can* transform in battle.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 18, 2011)

*Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi Custom Saiyans, Ape Baby Scan*



> We pretty much know all there needs to be known about Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi, but the Shonen Jump scans keep coming! The reason for it is because this is for the Japanese version of Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi – Dragon Ball Ultimate Blast. As far as we know, the games are the same, but Namco Bandai Europe and America have surprisingly been faster than Namco Bandai Japan in releasing information about the game. It’s probably because Europe and North America are scheduled to get the game over a month earlier, but still. Anyways, this scan features the custom characters that can be created along with Great Ape Baby Vegeta. Just by looking at the thumbnail images, we can decipher this scan talks about the menus for character creation and customization, the fact that *the* *custom character can be taken into story mode, and can go Super Saiyan.*



You can view the scan 

*Source:*


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 18, 2011)

Jaruka said:


> You *can* transform in battle.



Then what's the point in having the other forms as separate characters?


----------



## Jaruka (Oct 19, 2011)

Vino said:


> Then what's the point in having the other forms as separate characters?


You misunderstand. What it means is that you can select (for instance) Super Saiyan Goku and transform/revert from there rather than having to start from his base form.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 19, 2011)

That's so pointless..


----------



## Jaruka (Oct 19, 2011)

Vino said:


> That's so pointless..


You've been able to do that for about four games now, how have you missed this?

also, how is being able to select transformations "pointless"?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 19, 2011)

I haven't played a DB game for a WHILE....I was only interested in this game because of CAF and I don't like what I see


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 19, 2011)

I just bought a ps2 again (because no backwards compatibility for ps3  )and im going to buy BT2.  the new dbz games just dont cut it


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 19, 2011)

I bought a ps2 to play bt3 since I already had the game and my old ps2 broke and I played it like 3 times

what a waste of money for me


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 19, 2011)

BT2 was probably my fav game on the ps2 so i need to get it again, and burst limit, rb1 and 2 are shit, and this game is looking like diarreah so..................
but of course ill still get all my old faves like kh1 and 2, etc


----------



## Jaga (Oct 20, 2011)

new pictures


----------



## Jaga (Oct 22, 2011)

unboxing, intro, dlc confirmed


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 22, 2011)

IMO they should make a DBZ action RPG like Legacy of Goku 2 but on a home console. Don't hurt me for saying that D;


----------



## raizen28 (Oct 22, 2011)

Kyokkai said:


> IMO they should make a DBZ action RPG like Legacy of Goku 2 but on a home console. Don't hurt me for saying that D;


if they do it right


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 23, 2011)

Kyokkai said:


> IMO they should make a DBZ action RPG like Legacy of Goku 2 but on a home console. Don't hurt me for saying that D;


I've been saying that for years.

But make make it a free roam type of thing, a straight path will get annoying.


----------



## Jaga (Oct 23, 2011)

Black Star Shenron Boss Battle


Paris Games Week Videos


Gogeta vs Shenron


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 24, 2011)

Please let the DLC be more characters.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 24, 2011)

Vino said:


> Then what's the point in having the other forms as separate characters?


Lazy ass developer's excuse for more characters.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 24, 2011)

Ƶero said:


> Please let the DLC be more characters.



I seriously doubt it. Raging Blast 2's DLC was just those customized skill characters so at most that's what I'd be expecting here.


----------



## Jaga (Oct 24, 2011)

Official Opening Cinematic 720p


27 Characters Ultimate Attacks


----------



## Scizor (Oct 25, 2011)

*Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi Unboxing (North America Xbox 360)*



> Unboxing videos, always so fun to see! We’ve seen the European PlayStation 3 version of Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi -- including the box art, instruction manual, and game disc. Well YouTube user fakwah decided to create an unboxing video as well, but for the North American Xbox 360 version. While the front cover of the game is pretty similar, you’ll note the back cover and game discs are different! The PS3 (European) version of the back cover has Vegeta and a few screenshots. The 360 (North American) version has what looks to be Goku and the Eternal Dragon (we could be wrong, there’s a glare) along with screenshots in a different alignment. The PS3 (European) version of the game disc has just the logo for Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi with what looks to be Earth, while the 360 (North American) version has similar art to the front cover. Our guess is these differences are just regional and not console specific. In other words, the European PS3 version would most likely be the same as the European 360 version while the North American 360 version of the box and disc would most likely be like the North American PS3 version. Interesting to see the difference! By the way, we at Saiyan Island were happy to see Naruto Generations, although the unboxer may not have been!


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 25, 2011)

So now do we have indepth look at the create-a-character thing?

Along with gameplay?

Along with how everything else I didn't mention works??


----------



## Hollow Prince (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm not impressed so far, I haven't touched the create a character mode yet, but gameplay wise its just as everyone said is crap!


----------



## Zaeed (Oct 25, 2011)

So does anyone know at all if you can make female characters in the creator? 

Anyway before I decide on if I'm getting this game I'll wait for the feedback and watch vids.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 25, 2011)

Hollow Prince said:


> I'm not impressed so far, I haven't touched the create a character mode yet, but gameplay wise its just as everyone said is crap!



Is it all QTE gameplay? can you turn it off?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 25, 2011)

Hollow Prince said:


> I'm not impressed so far, I haven't touched the create a character mode yet, but gameplay wise its just as everyone said is crap!



Please do elaborate on the gameplay.

I want to read/hear as much opinions on this game, mainly about the gameplay, as I can, as I'm still not sure if I want to get this game atm.
_____________________________

*Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi Faithful Experience Trailer*



> Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi is finally out in North America! To celebrate, Namco Bandai Games Europe has released a brand new trailer that highlights many of the features this game has to offer. Yes we said the trailer is by Namco Bandai Europe, but even still, it’s a great promotional video for North America!


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 25, 2011)

Did I really just watch a video of a guy unwrapping a game?


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 25, 2011)

Indeed you did.

So, this game truly is shit? New DBZ games are dead to me.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 25, 2011)

Well its Spike's last game, so there might be hope still.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm not going to hold my breathe, at least until they decide to do a different type of DBZ game instead of just straight fighting games.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Oct 25, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Please do elaborate on the gameplay.
> 
> I want to read/hear as much opinions on this game, mainly about the gameplay, as I can, as I'm still not sure if I want to get this game atm.
> _____________________________
> ...



Sorry, I'm really not that good at explaing or going into full detail. But on the brightside the cutscenes are nice and are fully animated! Just I'm playing as Vegeta now, searching for the the moon.

Maybe Taiyoken,sp? Thats solar flair in Japanese I think


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 25, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi Unboxing (North America Xbox 360)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 @ when he goes "GODDAMIT NARUTO!"


----------



## Hollow Prince (Oct 25, 2011)

LOL, I've seen DBZ abridged so much that I was waiting for Nappa to say something stupid and for Vegeta to say "God Damnit Nappa"!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 25, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I'm not going to hold my breathe, at least until they decide to do a different type of DBZ game instead of just straight fighting games.



Well there's Dragon Ball Online


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 25, 2011)

Vino said:


> Well there's Dragon Ball Online


True, but I've had my fill of MMO's for the time being, they eat my life away.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 25, 2011)

Hollow Prince said:


> Sorry, I'm really not that good at explaing or going into full detail. But on the brightside the cutscenes are nice and are fully animated! Just I'm playing as Vegeta now, searching for the the moon.



I see. I respect that.



Hollow Prince said:


> Maybe Taiyoken,sp? Thats solar flair in Japanese I think



Offc. @me
I stand corrected. (Though I'm glad; the game doesn't contain silly mistakes)



Ƶero said:


> @ when he goes "GODDAMIT NARUTO!"



That got me, too, lol


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 25, 2011)

Got it this afternoon, just stopped playing. Very fun, though it can be a bit repetitive at times. Quick run down of what this game consists of:

- Great graphics, very reminiscent of the manga
- A melee range and blast range
- Combos will always lead into a quick time sequence, in which the fighters must press X or Y (light or heavy attack). If the attacker is successful, he will launch the opponent across the map and perform more combos in more quick time sequences. If the opponent is successful, he will counter his opponent and end the combo.
- Super attacks (Kamehameha, etc) can be performed by using the right stick once the users "Spirit Bar" reaches the criteria. This was weird at first, but I got used to it. Depending on the amount of energy the opponent has, they can either guard, evade or send back his own energy blast and then a struggle state will begin.

Hero Mode mostly consists of sparring with other franchise characters and gaining points and leveling up. You collect different hair styles, auras, attacks and outfits along the way.

Coming from an avid DBZ fan who has played everything from Buu Yuu Retsuden to Super DBZ, it is very fun but depends on the person playing it. A huge fan will probably love it, while the casual fan might vary. The online feature is what really ties the game together. Firing off a huge kamehameha and destroying your opponent, while creating a huge lava-filled crater in the process, is a lot of fun.

EDIT: It also features the original theme by Hironobu Kageyama in the game, as well as other great music.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 25, 2011)

The Fireball Kid said:


> Got it this afternoon, just stopped playing. Very fun, though it can be a bit repetitive at times. Quick run down of what this game consists of:
> 
> - Great graphics, very reminiscent of the manga
> - A melee range and blast range
> ...



Good stuff, this really helps.

I'm still a bit uncertain about this quick time sequence stuff, though:

Is it like a game of 'rock paper scissors' or is there some kind of skill involved (or does, say, the attacker have more chance on extending the combo than the one defending has on ending the combo)?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 25, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Good stuff, this really helps.
> 
> I'm still a bit uncertain about this quick time sequence stuff, though:
> 
> Is it like a game of 'rock paper scissors' or is there some kind of skill involved (or does, say, the attacker have more chance on extending the combo than the one defending has on ending the combo)?



To be honest, I'm not 100% sure. From what I can gather, it's basically chance. Though, it seems like it might also depend on your level of energy, your spirit bar and your skill set. I'm still figuring it out.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 25, 2011)

The Fireball Kid said:


> To be honest, I'm not 100% sure. From what I can gather, it's basically chance. Though, it seems like it might also depend on your level of energy, your spirit bar and your skill set. I'm still figuring it out.



I see.

It being based off of one's energy would make sense, as one's respondse to an energy attack, as you said, is also dependent on one's energy.

Please do share when you find out more.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 25, 2011)

Okay, well biggest critiques of the game so far.

- To defend a super attack, you must have energy in your bar. This makes sense somewhat, but it leads to your opponent spamming his supers one after the other. Your bar will indicate which defenses you can pull off, the lowest being a guard (which reduces impact), half-energy allowing you evade (which starts a separate quick time sequence), and the highest being a counter-energy blast (which turns into a struggle state where you have to tap Y/X continuously to over power your opponent). All of the quicktime parts were pretty well, but the fact that your opponent can spam you over and over while you have no defense what so ever sucks. I lost a fight to a guy I was dominating, but he was able to spam his supers and took me from half health all the way to zero.

- Four words... Super Saiyajin 4 Gogeta. Easily the strongest (and most broken) character in the game. The fight I mentioned was against a guy using SSJ4 Gogeta, and up until that point I was beating his ass with Freeza. He pulled off a 10x Big Bang Kamehameha (his ultimate attack) and took me out. Noobs love this guy.

- Relatively weak roster. While it does include all of the essential characters in DBZ and DBGT, it lacks DB characters, as well as certain forms. Vegeta can only go SSJ1 and Ascended SSJ. Teen Gohan has no base form, only SSJ and SSJ2. Adult Gohan is permanently in his Ultimate form. Plus, maybe the worst part of the roster, is the fact many people which could have been included as a transformation are their own character (ex. Majin Vegeta is his own character, Majin Boo, Super Boo and Kid Boo are all separate). Personally, this annoys me a lot.

- The gigantic bosses, such as Meta Coola and Oozaru, are very difficult to beat. The fights mostly consist of evading their pattern of attacks, and hitting them when vulnerable. Not impossible, but a little annoying.

With all of that said, it's still very, very fun.

Also, I've come to the conclusion that the quick times are either completely random, or depends on whoever hits the button fastest/first.

If anyone wants to play with me, my gamertag is xDAFFOSx. Add me!


----------



## Hollow Prince (Oct 25, 2011)

Um...I just noticed something during the Namek Saga! The Voices of Kai Kid Gohan and Frieza are in, but during in game sequences it switches in between their old voices??? Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 26, 2011)

The Fireball Kid said:


> Okay, well biggest critiques of the game so far.
> 
> - To defend a super attack, you must have energy in your bar. This makes sense somewhat, but it leads to your opponent spamming his supers one after the other. Your bar will indicate which defenses you can pull off, the lowest being a guard (which reduces impact), half-energy allowing you evade (which starts a separate quick time sequence), and the highest being a counter-energy blast (which turns into a struggle state where you have to tap Y/X continuously to over power your opponent). All of the quicktime parts were pretty well, but the fact that your opponent can spam you over and over while you have no defense what so ever sucks. I lost a fight to a guy I was dominating, but he was able to spam his supers and took me from half health all the way to zero.
> 
> ...



Good stuff. Thanks alot for sharing.

Teen gohan having no base form is really weird, imo.
___________________________


*Spoiler*: _Dragon Ball Z Ultimate Tenkaichi – Ultimate Attacks Part 2_ 






> Thanks to YouTube user BRADnFOO, yesterday we posted 27 characters worth of ultimate attacks. Well today, BRADnFOO has released a video spanning almost 13 minutes with the rest of the character ultimate attacks! Transformations included!
> 
> 
> Goku -- Large Spirit Bomb, Super Spirit Bomb
> ...



You can watch the video 

*Source:* 

Vegito's Final Kamehameha is awesome, imo.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 26, 2011)

Some friend of mine said that "The games seems like I'm playing DDR rather than DragonBall because of the ridiculous amount of QTE in game. but the direction and animation as a whole kinda makes up for it."


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 26, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Some friend of mine said that "The games seems like I'm playing DDR rather than DragonBall because of the ridiculous amount of QTE in game. but the direction and animation as a whole kinda makes up for it."


Sounds like what I've known since the gameplay videos first popped-up, it's a game where you have to be a die-hard DBZ fan to look past the actual gameplay's faults.

In a sense I'm still a DBZ fan, but I've grown into more of a 'gamer first, DBZ fan second' mentality. This game looks better than past games, but outside of that it's not better in overall quality.

I'd rather stick to my old copy BT2 or Budokai 3, if Spike wants to see good sales then the time of relying on just DBZ fans has long passed. Make a great game with similar to equal quality of BT2/3 and we can talk money.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 26, 2011)

Someone make a SSJ Raditz, I will give you reps.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Oct 26, 2011)

Another fault, I found in Hero Mode is that after I changed my hair style, it won't allow me to transform into SSJ anymore? Wtf did anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 26, 2011)

Make me a SSJ Raditz


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 26, 2011)

Hollow Prince said:


> Another fault, I found in Hero Mode is that after I changed my hair style, it won't allow me to transform into SSJ anymore? Wtf did anyone else have this problem?



nope, i changed my guys hair like 3 times and it still worked.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 26, 2011)

So it breaks down like this.

The Good                                                            
Anime like cinematics in story mode                          
Nice graphics                                                       
Character creation                                                

The Bad
Disappointing fighting system
Repetitive
Way too much loading screens.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 26, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Some friend of mine said that "The games seems like I'm playing DDR rather than DragonBall because of the ridiculous amount of QTE in game. but the direction and animation as a whole kinda makes up for it."





Yagami1211 said:


> So it beaks down like this.
> 
> The Good
> Anime like cinematics in story mode
> ...



Thanks for sharing.

I'm still not sure wether or not I should buy this game when it's released the day after tommorrow.. =/


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Oct 26, 2011)

What alternate costumes does goku have? any new ones?


----------



## Aeon (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks like the copy I rented from Gamefly arrived today.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 26, 2011)

Day 1 rent


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 26, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I'm still not sure wether or not I should buy this game when it's released the day after tommorrow.. =/



Well you should ask yourself these questions:

Will there be copies left after launch day?

Can I wait until it's on-sale?

Can I leave this game alone and reserve the cash for better games?

What about the next DBZ game after this year's title?

In the end, the decision is yours to make.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 26, 2011)

This game looks horrible. Like those Rock-Paper-Scizzor reaction thing is horrid.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 27, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Well you should ask yourself these questions:
> 
> Will there be copies left after launch day?
> 
> ...



As for the questions:

1. I think so, but I could be wrong.

2. Yes

3. Yes, _but I'm not sure_

4. I heard there's hope, so I ain't giving up on DB(Z/GT) games just yet.

I give myself one more day to make up my mind, as tommorrow it'll be in stores here


----------



## Emerald Chaos (Oct 27, 2011)

Someone tell me this game isn't as bad as it looks. It looks even worse than the Raging Blast games, seriously, they should give DB games more development time, no one's going to buy them if they're rushed, DB as a franchise in general seems to be losing more and more steam. 

Not that I really care, but I've got a friend who's really into the franchise and keeps buying the games. I at least want them to be good if I'm going to play with him.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 27, 2011)

It really isn't _bad_, per se. Depends on the person. As a person who loves DBZ, I think it's really fun.

They need to bring Dragon Ball Heroes to America and port it for the home consoles.


----------



## iGoku (Oct 27, 2011)

average game. the main problem with most these dbz games is that playing with every character feels the same they need to put more thought into the battle system im not saying turn into street fighter but this is just pathetic.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 27, 2011)

should i buy this or budokai tenkaichi 2 again. and i really like tenkaichi 2. and i didnt like raging blast 1 and 2


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 27, 2011)

I'd just save your money, when you've played one DBZ game you've played them all.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 27, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I'd just save your money, when you've played one DBZ game you've played them all.


how old are you, like 15?
old school dbz games arent anything like the current gen
budokai 3 is one of the best dbz fighers
budokai tenkaichi 2 is the best dbz game (havent played tenkaichi 3, so if thats better i wouldnt know)

-all current gen dbz games are shittier rereleases of last gen games, thats where your statement would apply


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 27, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> how old are you, like 15?
> old school dbz games arent anything like the current gen
> budokai 3 is one of the best dbz fighers
> budokai tenkaichi 2 is the best dbz game (havent played tenkaichi 3, so if thats better i wouldnt know)
> ...


Lolno. I've been playing DBZ games since they first started coming out, I know what I'm talking about.

That's why I said save your money, especially if you're considering buying UT, it's not worth $60.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 27, 2011)

@cnorwood 
Budokai 3>>>>>BT2 all the way. ^^^


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 27, 2011)

Budokai 3 was the best. Spent weeks and weeks playing that game long after the story mode.

All they need to do is get rid of the QTE crap and add a few more characters then that's it, with the up to date graphics you have the best DBZ game ever.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 27, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> @cnorwood
> Budokai 3>>>>>BT2 all the way. ^^^



Both are good though, just different. If someone likes one over the other it's because pure preference.

Take both for what they are, and there shouldn't even be debate for which is better.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 27, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Both are good though, just different. If someone likes one over the other it's because pure preference.
> 
> Take both for what they are, and there shouldn't even be debate for which is better.



Saying "in my opinion" is useless, as it should be that is clearly my opinion. I was just saying I liked it the other way around.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 27, 2011)

Less than a day away from this game being in stores and I'm not hyped.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 27, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Lolno. I've been playing DBZ games since they first started coming out, I know what I'm talking about.
> 
> That's why I said save your money, especially if you're considering buying UT, it's not worth $60.


i thought you were sayign every single dbz game was the same thing


Kaitou said:


> @cnorwood
> Budokai 3>>>>>BT2 all the way. ^^^



lol no. budokai 3 was a good dbz fighter, but for a guy who actually plays and real fighters budokai 3 is meh. still a fun game tho.  Budokai tenkaichi 2 is the first game that gives the full dbz experience in a fun way (bt1 did some of these things but that game sucked)
-free flight anywhere
-huge arenas 
-Can use IT anywhere on the screen
-Being able to fight giant characters
-transform up and down at will
-destructible enviroments
-knockbacks that push you a considerable distance with pursuits and teleports


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 27, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> i thought you were sayign every single dbz game was the same thing


The newer ones, yes.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 27, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> i thought you were sayign every single dbz game was the same thing
> 
> 
> lol no. budokai 3 was a good dbz fighter, but for a guy who actually plays and real fighters budokai 3 is meh. still a fun game tho.  Budokai tenkaichi 2 is the first game that gives the full dbz experience in a fun way (bt1 did some of these things but that game sucked)
> ...



I enjoyed T2-T3 a lot but I felt that I enjoyed B3 more, it's a good _anime fighting_, I just feel it's fighting system is deeper. But I understand where you are coming from, Tenkaichi 2 is follows the series more as Budokai 3 serves as an anime fighting game.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 28, 2011)

My Video Review - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpbQC7pFFrA&lc=CKNMEFmGmfY31T5A8nF_ZM4gNAT-siJZlFzAmN70IWc&feature=inbox[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Oct 28, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> My Video Review -
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpbQC7pFFrA&lc=CKNMEFmGmfY31T5A8nF_ZM4gNAT-siJZlFzAmN70IWc&feature=inbox[/YOUTUBE]



Dragonball Z Ultimate QTE 
Nice review, though.

The game'll be released here today (it's already listed as a newly released game on our local game store's site) but I don't think I'm going to buy it.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 28, 2011)

Not really worth buying, I promise ya.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 28, 2011)

Nice review, I like your voice, it's enjoyable, crazy.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 28, 2011)

I went to the local gamestore on my way back home from school and I held DBZUT in my hands and read the back.

It felt good, but that was probably the only good thing it'll ever do for me.



crazymtf said:


> Not really worth buying, I promise ya.



I figured 

Too bad, though. I would've loved to see this game turning out awesome.


----------



## Seta Souji (Oct 28, 2011)

Here is IGN's review.



Hopefully that clears some doubts people have.  It's pretty detailed from what I've seen.  7.5 isn't a bad score at all.

Cheat Code Central gave it a 7 out of 10.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Oct 28, 2011)

well its okay but it doesnt seem like there's much content. I played this yesterday and aside from skills and other things that are in the capsule house, there's not much unlockables. It seems like the other characters are the only thing you really get to unlock besides more options to create your hero with. This doesn't really make me want to play it all the way through. I don't know what the dragon gives you but probably nothing special. It also sucks that they took out some alternate costumes so that's something less you need to worry about unlike the RB games. I didnt like RB2 but I do have Rb1 and aside from the graphics, I'd say even it is more enjoyable.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 28, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Nice review, I like your voice, it's enjoyable, crazy.



Why thank you!


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Oct 28, 2011)

The only glimmer of hope is the DLC, if that even happens.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 28, 2011)

Glimmer of hope?

I am pretty sure nothing can save this shit.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Oct 28, 2011)

I honestly think that too but who knows. Either way I might just end up selling it


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 28, 2011)

Your first mistake was buying it.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Oct 28, 2011)

I know I shouldve done what I did with rb2 and rent but I'm going to sell it to amazon they give good money and more than listed if its in better condition


----------



## Aeon (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah, I'll say that if you're curious about the game at all just rent it because buying it outright is not recommended. You'll get bored of the gameplay fast.


----------



## orochipein (Oct 28, 2011)

I must say the janken mechanics piss the hell outta me. You don't have the freedom to fight like Tenkenchi 3, thats suck monkey ballz,
Wtf is this shit? It's too repetitive, after 4 hours playing this game, i'm really bored.. i think i'm done with dbz


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 29, 2011)

Dbgohan08 said:


> I know I shouldve done what I did with rb2 and rent but I'm going to sell it to amazon they give good money and more than listed if its in better condition



This game is a lot worse than RB2(RB2 wasn't bad) and you actually considered buying it, man? xD

Well at least you're selling it, but good luck on finding someone who _would_ buy it.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 29, 2011)

Raging Blast had good characters, but a crappy "story" mode.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 29, 2011)

A shame that they didn't animate the Kamehameha Vs Galick gun scene


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 29, 2011)

They should just recall this game and discontinue it's production.


----------



## Lishenron (Oct 29, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> should i buy this or budokai tenkaichi 2 again. and i really like tenkaichi 2. and i didnt like raging blast 1 and 2



I'd suggest buying Tenkaichi 3.(the AI is far more challenging compared to Bt2). 

And if you liked budokai 3, then you'll probably like infinite world. Also depends...did you like dragon rush in b3? Because they got rid of that in IW.

Atleast in the future, you should get Infinite World+Budokai Tenkaichi 2(if you really want it so bad)+Budokai tenkaichi 3.

That's just my view. I wouldn't suggest getting this game.


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 29, 2011)

How come these games keep getting worse? Like wtf a new company needs the rights to DBZ.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 29, 2011)

Well thankfully, this is Spike's last DBZ game.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 29, 2011)

Dimps needs to take the cake again, and make some Budokai Senkai or whatever they wanna call it for PS3/360, and not a BL clone.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 29, 2011)

I wish i had budokai 3 again....


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 30, 2011)

After playing this for a while, I've finally got the hang of it. Now that I know what to do and how things work, it's a lot of fun. The story mode and Hero Mode are very fun. You just can't come into it expecting a Budokai-type experience, it's different. Here's hoping the next game goes back to the tradition of adding more characters, I'm the kind of fan boy who wants to see even the most minor characters in the games (i.e. pretty much any movie villain's henchmen...)


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 30, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Raging Blast had good characters, but a *crappy "story" mode*.



If you're talking about RB2, there was actually no story mode at all.



Superrazien said:


> How come these games keep getting worse? Like wtf a new company needs the rights to DBZ.



Well, this is thankfully gonna be Spike's last DBZ game. Hopefully an actual better company gets the rights to DBZ and makes the games completely awesome.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 30, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> If you're talking about RB2, there was actually no story mode at all.



Hence the " ".


----------



## Black Superman (Oct 30, 2011)

Really, another fucking dragon ball z fighting game?!?! Who the fuck are buying all these games? WTF is wrong with people? and if you're one of those people who are interested, just don't do it. You should be ashamed of yourself, let dragon ball z fade into oblivion with grace. Dragon ball z fans are terrible, god damn, let dragon ball z sleep, it had it's run.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 30, 2011)

You'd be surprised by the amount of people who jizz themselves over this shit and rush to buy it.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 30, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Really, another fucking dragon ball z fighting game?!?! Who the fuck are buying all these games? WTF is wrong with people? and if you're one of those people who are interested, just don't do it. You should be ashamed of yourself, let dragon ball z fade into oblivion with grace. Dragon ball z fans are terrible, god damn, let dragon ball z sleep, it had it's run.





Dragon Ball Z will never die 

EDIT: shut up ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Aeon (Oct 30, 2011)

Just saw Gamespot's review and it pretty much took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 30, 2011)

Aeon said:


> Just saw Gamespot's review and it pretty much took the words right out of my mouth.



Indeed. I can now finally stop contemplating wether or not I should buy this game; I'm glad I didn't buy it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 30, 2011)

Unfortunately DBZ games this gen have been subpar affairs   I loved Budokai 1-3 and Tenkaichi 1-3, as well as Legend of Goku 1-3 and Super Sonic Warriors 1-2  so why can't they get games with better hardware right?

Burst limit was probably the best DBZ game of the current gen, which isn't saying much as its a stripped down version of Budokai 1 without half as much to do  And i thought it was a big disappointment at the time

The raging blast games have, for lack of a better word, made me rage  and this is no exception

Hell i can go back to Final Bout and have a better time playing than i can with these pieces of garbage  Well maybe not that far


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## ctype (Oct 30, 2011)

...I can deal.


----------

